# UFC discussion from the past



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*UFC 75 - Setanta - adverts - NO SPOILERS*

I'm watching UFC 75 live on Setanta, and there is no adverts.

I don't understand as to why not. Setanta is free for a large number of people in the UK, so I don't know why Setanta are showing it. Surely it cost them money to get the event.

Some people will have to subscribe for a month to get the event, but still, they could make a fortune through advertising.

Not that I am complaining mind!!!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Concerning UK television audiences.

http://www.setanta.com/en/UK/News/UFC-85-Exclusively-Live-on-Setanta-Sports-June-7th-2008-/



> Setanta Sports has announced it will screen UFC 85, live from the 02 Arena in London on June 7th 2008. The main event will see one of the biggest stars in combat sports coming to London, England for the first time. UFC 205-pound champion Chuck “The Iceman” Liddell will give UK fight fans what they’ve been waiting for - his bout with English,*(erm, no he's not english!)* unbeaten light heavyweight contender “Sugar” Rashad Evans.
> 
> News of UFC 85 on Setanta, follows the announcement earlier this year that Setanta Sports and The Ultimate Fighting Championship® (UFC) have signed a multi-year deal. From July 08, Setanta Sports 1 will be the exclusive home for all of the UFC’s big UK and US fights, plus all other UFC programming, in Britain and Ireland.
> 
> UFC fans should note that UFC 85, as with all the UFC supercards on Setanta, will NOT be on a pay-per-view basis, but available to Setanta Sports subscribers at just £9.99 a month.


I have looked further into this to confirm the everything and it looks like Bravo will lose ALL UFC MAIN EVENTS, TUF & UFN's

This means that all programmes on Bravo in the UK (which is free on cable) will stop and everthing will be screened on Setanta.

Bad news if you like to watch the UFC main cards, the UFN's & TUF for free but delayed.

At least on Setanta, we will have the events live now - so we can watch them the same time as you guys over the water.

For me personally, the whole thing doesn't affect me as I get Setanta Sports FREE with my Virgin XL package (as do all other Virgin XL customers)

I feel sorry for Sky Customers and other Virgin customers who will now have to subscribe to the channel on a monthly basis. Saying that, it's only a tenner for a whole months viewing, so we still get it better than the boys in the states.

What do you think?


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Already subscribe because of football and it's great news. No more having to wait till the day after


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

This is ******* lame. I don't want to pay £10 a month to stay up til 5am when I could be watching it for free at 10pm on a 6 hour delay.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> This is ******* lame. I don't want to pay £10 a month to stay up til 5am when I could be watching it for free at 10pm on a 6 hour delay.


I suppose it is going to suck big time for some, but you have to realise that it was always going to happen as the popularity of the sport grows. It will change again in a year or 2 when popularity grows even more and it will go PPV (or as I now like to call it - after someone of this forum Paper view!)

At the end of the day, we still have it better than the yanks as we pay less and get more. If you are really that bothered about it - don't get Setanta and just download the events the next day.

I personally would pay (if I didnt get it free) as watching the events live makes a real difference I feel.


----------



## Gudster (Aug 4, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> This is ******* lame. I don't want to pay £10 a month to stay up til 5am when I could be watching it for free at 10pm on a 6 hour delay.


Well obviously they will replay it as well? Plus you can just record it on your V-Box at your leisure. 

Good thing about Setanta is they don't have ads during the show.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

I have Sky TV but I havent got the Setanta package... I might have to get it for this and they do have a couple of good football matchs on it so Ill subscribe.

EDIT: Or Ill just stick to my Internet streams and downloading it the next day


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

Funny I didn't know chuck was the LHW champ?


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Top news for me, i get Setanta free with my virgin package. Bravo annoys the hell outta me with so many adverts, whereas setanta has much less adverts.

I'm very happy.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> Concerning UK television audiences.
> 
> http://www.setanta.com/en/UK/News/UFC-85-Exclusively-Live-on-Setanta-Sports-June-7th-2008-/
> 
> ...


It's fine for me as I already subscribe to Setanta, for the football and Boxing...


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Setanta already has "Wired" as well on Thursday nights, so thats cool.

I presume TUF will not be live - wouldn't really be worth it! - but the next night would be better rather than waiting for the weekend like Bravo.

Bravo is a very strange channel, always has been - a channel dedicated re-runs of "Most Shocking Police Chases" for the last 3 years, they were always going to lose UFC.

What I am hoping is that they try and get another orgs TV package. That WOULD be sweet. To have Elite or something over here as well would be a right bonus. We can only get the UFC at the mo (and cage rage on Sky) so the more the better


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

King of the cage was on Eurospport last night as well and I am sure IFL was on ITV a while ago. Shows what a massive growth the sport is going through over here. CAn only be good news.


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks like i'll have to subscribe to another channel -.-.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

The IFL on ITV is from about a year ago though, so hardly worth it.

Cage rage on Sky sports and now the UFC's and fight nights on Setanta makes me very happy. Like was said above, all thats gotta happen now is for them to get Elite xc and i'm one happy bunny.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Eurosport is a right sleeper for fighting. So is men and motors. They show K1 on it! I had no idea.


----------



## jakeovgy (Nov 6, 2006)

sweet i get setanta wiv me virgin so im a happy camper, eurosport show that k1 its showtime thing which is kinda likle the contender asia but shitter, and k1 every now and then


----------



## Bisping2K7 (Nov 17, 2007)

This is ******* bullshit, it already costs £40 per month to get the sports channels, I'm not paying another £10 to watch the UFC at 4am in the morning.

**** setanta and **** the UFC.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Bisping2K7 said:


> *This is ******* bullshit, it already costs £40 per month to get the sports channels, I'm not paying another £10 to watch the UFC at 4am in the morning.*
> 
> **** setanta and **** the UFC.


Thats exactly how I feel...I dont like how Setanta make us pay an extra £10 while we already pay £40 for all channels but this is the UFC and I might have to dish out of £10 extra as if it was paying for a PPV. we still pay alot less than the americans for the UFC. :dunno:


----------



## Bisping2K7 (Nov 17, 2007)

Oluyemi said:


> are u a fan of either mlb or nhl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I'm not, and I guess I'll just have to find another way to watch the shows now. As I am never subscribing to Setanta after they ripped me off the last time I used them.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Setanta's been brilliant for me, never had any toruble. I get it free with virgin but i'd pay the £10 per month anyway, as they have a lot of good football and the big boxing fights on there.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Edit...

I knew we got UK ones Live free but didn't think we would get US ones but it seems we have RESULT...

http://www.setanta.com/en/UK/Our-Sports/UFC/

This year, there will be 4 fights broadcast from the UK exclusively live on Setanta
Sports 1 (including UFC 80- Rapid Fire, which has just taken place in Newcastle) as well as beginning in July, *6 Live events from the US*! You won't miss a minute of the biggest fights, the best cards and the best live UFC events on Setanta!

Get in there i get it free and no more watching streams on the internet for live US cards, from July RESULT!!!


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

do they mean full 3 hour events with absolutely no commercials during ?
because if they want to do BRAVO-like broadcasts then it's not a good news at all...


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Adasko said:


> do they mean full 3 hour events with absolutely no commercials during ?
> because if they want to do BRAVO-like broadcasts then it's not a good news at all...


Why woulld it not good news at all?


----------



## El Santolly (Apr 5, 2008)

Already paying enough for Sky, can't justify another £10 a month for another channel.

For me, this is sucky news - I'll end up 'illegally' downloading the cards instead no doubt.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

All you Sky subscribers might want to start looking into Virgin. I'm not saying that you should subscribe to Virgin because "its better than Sky" etc, but there is an argument for it.

If you get Virgin's XL Package (All normal channels and Setanta) then subscribe to Movies & Sports if you really want to - it will cost you about £30, rather than the £50 it will cost you with Sky

If you stay with Virgin long enough, you are laughing - as I have managed to blag so much out of them is getting silly!

I am on the Virgin XL Pacakge (with Setanta for free) (V+Box - Record, HD, etc)
Landline with free weekend & Evening calls 
10mb Broadband

All for £35 a month

But am going of subject here, what I really wanted to say is that if you really want to watch the events live (or delayed on the replay) might be worth at least phoning Virgin up and making an enquiry


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> Concerning UK television audiences.
> 
> http://www.setanta.com/en/UK/News/UFC-85-Exclusively-Live-on-Setanta-Sports-June-7th-2008-/
> 
> ...


I already subscribed to Setanta just so I could watch the UK UFC events. The way I see it, now i'm getting more for my money 

Although I will miss watching UFC's and especially TUF on Bravo.


----------



## El Santolly (Apr 5, 2008)

I wont go with Virgin for the simplicity of the hassle of longevity.

It'll probably be gone the way of ITV's and all the other competition Sky comes up against. M'eh.

Setanta outside of UFC would hold no interest for me anyway. I hate soccer, for example.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

Setanta is great value for money. I pay €15/month and get so much for that. It depends what sport your going to be watching i suppose plus I can go without Sky Sports. 

Setanta has boxing, German, Portugese and Dutch football, plus being in Ireland we get a few extra Premiership games than ye do in the UK. And theres the Liverpool channel. The UFC is just the icing on the cake. Can't wait to be done with watching shitty streams.


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Adasko
> do they mean full 3 hour events with absolutely no commercials during ?
> because if they want to do BRAVO-like broadcasts then it's not a good news at all...





LjStronge said:


> Why woulld it not good news at all?


because on Bravo they are not showing full events, they are not live and most important: there are 10 minutes commercials every freakin 5 minutes which completely destroying the joy of watching and unables showing every fight of the main card...



LjStronge said:


> I am on the Virgin XL Pacakge (with Setanta for free) (V+Box - Record, HD, etc)
> Landline with free weekend & Evening calls
> 10mb Broadband
> 
> All for £35 a month


could you please tell me how do i do that?  (private message if necessery  )

because i'm on TV 'L' and broadband 'M' (2 mb) and i'm payin £20 or £30 a month (i dont remember, i think its £20)


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Reputation*

What is the score with the system?

Why do we have the reputation system on our accounts?

I created a thread about Setanta signing a TV deal with UFC for brit audiences and all I posted was the article and someone gave me negative feedback with the comment "noob"

What the hell!

A) What is so noobish about posted a thread?
B) What did I get negative feedback?

But the most important thing is this - Can I see who gave me negative Reputation? Seems a bit pointless if they I can't see who has given me it, so I dont know what I have done wrong or who I have annoyed.

What do you think of the system?


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> What is the score with the system?
> 
> Why do we have the reputation system on our accounts?
> 
> ...


Some people just give neg rep for the sake of it. It's the internet and it can't be helped. I think the only people who can see who repped them are premium/lifetime members and mods/admins and you see it in your _User CP_ (top right). You can maybe still find out where the neg rep came from if you PM a mod about it, link them to the post and they might be able to track it. Not sure about that though.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Cartheron said:


> Some people just give neg rep for the sake of it. It's the internet and it can't be helped. I think the only people who can see who repped them are premium/lifetime members and mods/admins and you see it in your _User CP_ (top right). You can maybe still find out where the neg rep came from if you PM a mod about it, link them to the post and they might be able to track it. Not sure about that though.


The up grade to a paid member is the way to see who reps you. If there's something that is just a have to know situation, you can PM an Admin, us mods don't have the power to go look.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

You can message a super mod/admin to see who it was but it would be pointless as idiots do it for no reason although some are worth seeing a mod i wouldn't worry about the large majority of them. You can also see who gets them as a paid member.

I will rep you to make up for the megative rep and if you look at my bars you will notice i have a lot which means my rep amount will be larger.


----------



## Drew Blood (Sep 12, 2007)

This is going to be great I can't wait until setanta get the UFC. Bravo spoils the events for me with 6 minute adverts every 12-15 minutes. I do hope Bravo get another MMA organisation though, that would be excellent.

I subscribe to setanta for the Scottish football and they also show lots of European football and boxing. This is well worth £10 for anyone thinking about subscribing.


PS. I started a thread on this a few months ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> The up grade to a paid member is the way to see who reps you. If there's something that is just a have to know situation, you can PM an Admin, us mods don't have the power to go look.
> 
> :thumbsup:


any other way to pay for membership other than paypal, so i can sign up today.....????? please help someone...


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Judoka said:


> I will rep you to make up for the megative rep and if you look at my bars you will notice i have a lot which means my rep amount will be larger.


Cheers dude, I don't mind negative rep if I am disagreeing with someone but I only started a thead!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> Cheers dude, I don't mind negative rep if I am disagreeing with someone but I only started a thead!


Fellow brit here livin in Ft laud, couldnr give you rep on this post cuz i threw some around already but ill get ya down the road, i get negged rep for opinion all the time check out my stats just cuz im not a fan of rick Franklin beatin Lutter....whatever its B/S......anyone who could let me know how to buy premium membership w/o pay pal please help....:thumb02:


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Like Catheron said, "it's an internet thing." Especially if you are not a paid member and the neg repper knows he/she can't be seen. It's kinda funny actually. You'll notice positive rep is always signed, while neg reps are always left nameless.

And why is it people don't want to use paypal? It's pretty easy. Especially if you already have an ebay account.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> Cheers dude, I don't mind negative rep if I am disagreeing with someone but I only started a thead!





All_In_GSP said:


> Like Catheron said, "it's an internet thing." Especially if you are not a paid member and the neg repper knows he/she can't be seen. It's kinda funny actually. You'll notice positive rep is always signed, while neg reps are always left nameless.
> 
> And why is it people don't want to use paypal? It's pretty easy. Especially if you already have an ebay account.


mainly cuz i dont have an account and dont wanna wait a few days for the funds to hit.....impatience is a mother fucker!!!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

For those who have Virgin Media and dont want to pay anymore, i suggest you should buy a Eurovox from eBay, I bought one 2 years ago and never spent another penny yet.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I think you actually have to be a lifetime member to see who repped you not just a premium member. 

it is nice seeing who neg repps you because I make it my mission to neg rep the crap out of someone who neg reps me for no reason tell his red dot leaves my user CP page. I almost always sign my neg reps but there are some that I have not but mainly it is the above cases where they know it is me by now lol. 

I think allot of people dont understand that you dont neg rep people for just posting something you disagree with. It has to be a pretty bad post for me to neg rep someone.


----------



## TGIB (Apr 15, 2007)

All good for me as i get it for the Liverpool channel anyway, its well worth the tenner for the boxing alone now Live ufc aswell, bargain. Frank Warrens stable just been signed aswell for 3 years.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Mike Dolce’s blog (About THAT Knockout)*



> Week one, the world watched me, Mike Dolce, knock Prince McLean out in the very first round of the very first fight on Spike TV’s seventh installment of “The Ultimate Fighter.”
> 
> Week two, my fellow cast member, Matthew Riddle, started the night off with another BANG by breaking Dan Simmler’s jaw in the opening moments of round two in their “Elimination Bout.”
> 
> ...


http://mma.lohudblogs.com/2008/04/10/mike-dolces-ultimate-fighter-7-blog-week-2/

In Response to a question about Simmler's injuries



> We were told Simmler actually had to have his jaw wired shut, though he suffered no other damage thankfully.
> 
> And, if anyone thinks watching fighters destroy a house for 11 minutes each episode is annoying, try sleeping through it for six long weeks!!! I still have nightmares…


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Cheers for all the guys that spread the greent - Thanks dudes


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Random neg reppage is what idiots do. Most intellegent members will sign their name after giving a neg rep out of respect anyway. I don't think I have _ever_ given out neg rep though, it feels like such a "keyboard warrior" thing to do..


----------



## pxpxpunx (Aug 28, 2007)

for anyone as malicious (for lack of a better word) as i am for watching it several times heres a link 

http://www.ufcfight.com/mma/2008/04/tuf-7-knockout.html


as for the fight itself, i thought it was a decent first round and i was looking forward to seeing the second, then WHAM! knocked the f*ck out. but i mean wow, that was probly the savagest ko i have seen recently.. and after reading that passage you posted it makes it sound even worse. i truely feel bad for the guy, i mean nobody expects that when their going into a fight, at least i dont... or dont think about it at least haha.

im curious to see what riddle has got, or if hes another lucky (ish) shot...


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I hardly ever leave my name with a neg rep. Everytime I do even when it is a legit neg rep I get neg repped right back for something really stupid just because they are pissed about it.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Absolutely gutted. I'm having to downgrade from my Virgin XL package 'cause money's really tight at the moment. It really p**ses me off that new Virgin Media customers get a better deal than me, even though I've been a faithful customer for years. I'm gonna have to download everything now. Virgin Media sucks big hairy ass.:thumbsdown:


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> For those who have Virgin Media and dont want to pay anymore, i suggest you should buy a Eurovox from eBay, I bought one 2 years ago and never spent another penny yet.


info? I've never heard of it.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

Godzuki said:


> Absolutely gutted. I'm having to downgrade from my Virgin XL package 'cause money's really tight at the moment. It really p**ses me off that new Virgin Media customers get a better deal than me, even though I've been a faithful customer for years. I'm gonna have to download everything now. Virgin Media sucks big hairy ass.:thumbsdown:


Ring them up and tell them exactly what you've said there. Worth a try and i have read about people who done that and they were given better deals. Just kick off and threaten to leave.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> For those who have Virgin Media and dont want to pay anymore, i suggest you should buy a Eurovox from eBay, I bought one 2 years ago and never spent another penny yet.


Ya, i've been looking into that. You'd still need to pay for a basic package though, right?


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

mascher said:


> Ring them up and tell them exactly what you've said there. Worth a try and i have read about people who done that and they were given better deals. Just kick off and threaten to leave.


Yeah I've heard about that (not sure if it's Virin Media's policy though), but you have to actually cancel your subscription before they put you through to anyone authorized to give you a better deal. I'm worried they'll call my bluff and I'll have f**ked off my subscription for nothing (plus it's my phone and Internet provider). Nothing ventured, nothing gained though I suppose. I can always try and do a complete 180 if things don't look like they're going my way, lol.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Neil Wain @ UFC 89*

This is the guy that I want to represent Britain. I know absolutely nothing about him as a fighter but his attitude is superb. Hopefully he can pull of an upset against Carwin and do well from there on in.

Bisping has done well for the sport over here and it would be nice know to have a couple of other fighters really getting busy in the rankings. Still saying all that - he's 30 already and only been fighting for 2 years so maybe we'll have to wait for someone else to come through the door.

Still, bloody nice guy and I hope he does well

http://uk.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=14950



> “Shane Carwin is very highly-regarded by the UFC and he’s very highly-regarded full-stop. It’s a massive ask for me. I’m not daft enough to believe I’ll just go in there and bash him up. I know it’s a real test and I’ve never been anywhere near someone like him before. On the flipside, though, wouldn’t it send some shockwaves around the world if I went out there and knocked this guy out?”


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i have much love for uk fighters, but i just can't see neil wain winning here. carwin is a great prospect in the hw division right now, he'll be a contender before long. carwin will prove to big and strong for wain to handle, it'll either be a ko victory or tko from ground n pound.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Bisping talks Boxing*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/606/A42153419

A british article on the BBC website about Bisping and the boxing/MMA debate.

Forgive the obvious "sucking egg" style of this report, most people in England still have no idea what MMA is!



> The best-known British fighter in the United States isn’t Ricky Hatton. It isn’t Joe Calzaghe. It’s Michael Bisping. And he doesn’t even box.
> 
> That’s not quite true. Bisping does box. But he also kickboxes, wrestles and does jiu-jitsu. If you’re ever in a pub in Manchester and feel like picking a fight, count to three and think again. Michael Bisping might be in the house. And he’s got about 100 different ways of taking you down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

He can be cocky at times but Bisping is a good fighter.

Most of the world doesn't know much about MMA as of yet.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Judoka said:


> He can be cocky at times but Bisping is a good fighter.
> 
> Most of the world doesn't know much about MMA as of yet.


You should read spanish sports newspapers... they still call it vale tudo and say there are barely any rules:

"Sin embargo, su objetivo es pelear en el circuito de Mixed Martial Arts (MMA), o vale tudo, la lucha extrema que permite todo menos meter los dedos en los ojos y golpear los genitales."

However, his objetive is to fight in the MMA circuit, or vale tudo, the extreme fight that allows everything but eye gouging and groin shots.

That comes from Marca, the main sport newspaper in Spain. It's still the dark ages here for MMA.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Judoka said:


> He can be cocky at times but Bisping is a good fighter.


I'd say 90% of fighters are "cocky", and 90% of those are cockier thank Bisping.

I think non-brits take what he says a little out of context, i'd say the guy was pretty humble.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I'd say 90% of fighters are "cocky", and 90% of those are cockier thank Bisping.
> 
> I think non-brits take what he says a little out of context, i'd say the guy was pretty humble.


To be fair (and I'm a brit & a Bisping fan) he was VERY cocky around and after the time he fought Hammil.

After the reaction he got from what he said after that fight, he has since matured as a fighter and now knows the game and how to represent yourself in the world of MMA. 

Bisping was very much a new boy at the time and to be honest, acted like a dick. I have forgiven him for that and think the dude is a great Icon for British MMA. 

P.S - He best not get banged out by Leben though!!


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

I am currently posting on there, but it is full of boxing trolls who are trash talking MMA, shit stains.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I'd say 90% of fighters are "cocky", and 90% of those are cockier thank Bisping.


Where do you get that idea?
One of the things I really like MMA is that most of the fighters AREN'T cocky.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

not bad!


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

Good read but idk about him beating world class wrestlers,jiu jitsu fighters and boxers


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't remeber reasing any interview with Bisping where he didn'tcome across as a bit cocky but funny with it. I like his attitude and think he is a good posterboy for the UFC in the UK and the rest of the world. Hopefully he will continue to improve es[ecially his wrestling which is his weakest area.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

I wouldn't have said he was a newcomer, he held Cage Rage LHW champ among other titles & is 16-1, hardly green.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Who said he was a newcomer?

I said he was a new boy, meaning a new boy in the UFC. In terms of his reputation and stature - after all, anybody who comes from TUF has to work to get respect


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

LjStronge said:


> Who said he was a newcomer?
> 
> I said he was a new boy, meaning a new boy in the UFC. In terms of his reputation and stature - after all, anybody who comes from TUF has to work to get respect


New boy/newcomer, same thing & you may want to re-read your post. You were implying that his fight with Hamill was very early in his career. I was only pointing out that it wasn't & he's been in the spotlight on many occasions in the past so that's no excuse for acting like a prick. Proving yourself after TUF has nothing to do with it & you didn't mention it either.

I personally think if he acted like that due to his father being attacked, which he claims it to be, then it's a fair excuse but otherwise should know better. I do like the guy though & think the cockyness is just your average cheeky lad, confident in his ability.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Randy Couture’s Ten Defining Moments*

http://uk.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=15501



> Randy Couture’s Ten Defining Moments
> By Thomas Gerbasi
> 
> When UFC heavyweight champion Randy Couture returns to the Octagon at UFC 91 on November 15th in Las Vegas, he will be facing a bigger, stronger, faster, and younger opponent in Brock Lesnar. In other words, the odds will be against the 45-year old Couture once again. Strangely enough, he seems to like it like that, as a run through the defining moments of his career will demonstrate.
> ...


Reading this gives me shivers, I can't wait for Randy to beat Brock, will be a great fight and will be another memorable moment for The Natural


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Ufc 95*

Ok, so I know Wiki sucks and there is barely any truth in the articles on there, especially this far in advance

BUT

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_95



> UFC 95 is an upcoming mixed martial arts event to be held by the Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) on February 21, 2009 at The O2 Arena in London, England. Proposed Matches: Light Heavyweight: Chuck Liddell Vs. Anderson Silva (hasn't been confirmed)


First of all, The O2 Arena - London, I didnt know they were due to come back to the O2 again so soon, that would be cool for me as I went to UFC 85 and it rocked in that place.

Silva vs Liddell - Do you seriously think this will take place? - I have my doubts!!


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> Ok, so I know Wiki sucks and there is barely any truth in the articles on there, especially this far in advance
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


I believe it's *possible*, Dana said so...


I will definitely see that event, no matter who fights...


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

Last interview about that from Dana, he was very unenthused about it. Having the 'best' p4p fighter in the world against a 'dying' Chuck, wouldn't be the nicest thing to do to your friend and poster boy.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

They both have too much to lose. I don't see it happening, especially as Chuck's come back match.


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

ZaoSyn said:


> They both have too much to lose. I don't see it happening, especially as Chuck's come back match.


agreed, i cant see Dana subjecting Chuck to another vicious KO loss!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, there was a different thread on this match...Dana would have too much to lose by having this fight, but who knows - money is money. As for being able to rely on wikipedia, I'm pretty sure I can edit it to say that I'll be fighting a piece of toast at UFC 95.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> ...I'll be fighting a piece of toast at UFC 95.


I've got the piece of toast by brutal ground n pound.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Hell set it up let the big bad iceman get pounded again. I love it. Than we can have a big retirement party for chuck and Hughes. Maybe im being to harsh it is early in the morning I guess.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Randy's Book "Becoming the Natural"*

Anybody read this book?

I'm about half way through and I have to say it's a really good read.

I'm a Randy fan anyway but his book is quality. There are loads of really personal stuff in there and he talks a lot about his relationships with the other fighters and Dana and obviously his early days as a wrestler etc.

There is still a lot of things that I have come across that I didn't know about him and he does concentrate on himself as a person and his life as man and being a father and his marriages etc.

If you haven't read it that I would definitely advise you grab a copy, I can't put it down, and I'm only up to the 2nd Liddell/Couture fight!


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Actually, I've never even heard of it. But thanks for the reccomendation, I'll check it out!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I would like t buy one of these fighter books from Chuck or Hughes or Couture but TBH I don't know wee to find them........liek I don't think I have ever walked into a book store in my life.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


> I would like t buy one of these fighter books from Chuck or Hughes or Couture but TBH I don't know wee to find them........liek I don't think I have ever walked into a book store in my life.


Its shows


----------



## cjm (Oct 17, 2006)

Haven't yet, but really want to!


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> Its shows


haha harsh


----------



## diemos (Nov 7, 2007)

LOL funny, speaking about books, anyone read Fedor's book?


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

diemos said:


> LOL funny, speaking about books, anyone read Fedor's book?


I didnt realise he had a biography out. Im betting that would be awesome.



Darkgecko said:


> haha harsh


haha yer i guess it was a bit. I was only joking man. no offense


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I've read Randy's book, and while it is interesting, it kind of convinces me that my criticism for Randy is warranted. The man has never really earned a title shot in his life, and even back when the UFC was run by Art Davie, he was very demanding with regard to pay.

It's an enjoyable book, but I still see holes in his personality that a lot of people tend to ignore.

Also, I've read Fedor's book, which is more of an instructional fighting system. It's awesome, but I wish there was more autobiographical info in there. Oh well, I'm sure he'll have a proper book sooner or later.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> I didnt realise he had a biography out. Im betting that would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> haha yer i guess it was a bit. I was only joking man. no offense



Ya go **** yourself buddy.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Ya go **** yourself buddy.


as rich would say; Thats just mean!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I didn't even know this was out. Did he promote it much?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I didn't even know this was out. Did he promote it much?


Can't say I saw it promoted, I got it off Amazon

Just finished the book and it he finished it while he was still out of the UFC because he chats about what he thinks the outome of the court case will be etc.

As for his relationship with Dana, they don't get on as far as Randy is concerned, he really doesn't like Dana and says that they have always had a frosty relationship.

He talks towards the end about how desperate he is to fight Fedor, although did turn down an offer from Bodog while he was with the UFC to go fight him for 2Mill!!

There is loads of stuff in there, good read.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Also, I've read Fedor's book, which is more of an instructional fighting system. It's awesome, but I wish there was more autobiographical info in there. Oh well, I'm sure he'll have a proper book sooner or later.


How does it compare to Penn's book? Penn's book was really, really cool.

Randy comes off as really unlikable in his book.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> I've read Randy's book, and while it is interesting, it kind of convinces me that *my criticism for Randy is warranted. The man has never really earned a title shot in his life, and even back when the UFC was run by Art Davie, he was very demanding with regard to pay*.
> 
> _*It's an enjoyable book, but I still see holes in his personality that a lot of people tend to ignore*_.
> 
> Also, I've read Fedor's book, which is more of an instructional fighting system. It's awesome, but I wish there was more autobiographical info in there. Oh well, I'm sure he'll have a proper book sooner or later.


What exactly is your criticism of Randy? Like any fighter, its not his fault he was given title shots, he shouldnt be held responsible. And can you blame him for being demanding over pay? MMA fighters risk their health inside the cage/ring for our entertainment, they deserve way more $$$ than they earn.

As for the holes in his personality that people ignore, i can only speak for myself, but i'm pretty sure we all have our own imperfections. its not so much ignoring them, its more accepting them and understanding that nobody's perfect.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

my brother bought this book, and i was expecting to read it once he was finished with..

he gets half way through.. and lost it.

true story..


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Bruce Buffer vs Joe Rogan*



> Special Attraction Added to UFC Fan Expo
> 
> As the first ever UFC Fan Expo on July 10-11 hits Las Vegas before UFC 100, fans are going to be in for a special treat with today’s announcement that a slew of exhibition matches featuring some of the Octagon’s best, past and present, will take place for viewing by all attending the event.
> 
> ...


http://uk.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=18940

I reckon Joe Rogan takes it - just a stab in the dark, but I bet it will be a right laugh!!


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

This would have been funny as sh*t if it went down. I like the sense of humour on UFC.com this morning. They got a few people.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Honestly, this is a great idea. I've alway wanted to see Rogan in the octagon. Too bad it isn't against an actual fighter. 

I wonder what weight class they'll be in? Rogan has to be b/w 185 and 200.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow forgot about April fools. I feel like an idiot!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Ryan1522 said:


> Wow forgot about April fools. I feel like an idiot!


I was the one who posted the thread, I'm the douche, don't worry about it.

And there's me thinking I had everyone at work this morning with the gags and then I fall prey to UFC.com

Still, IF this were to happen, who takes it and what other exhibition matches would you like to see!!


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Rogan takes it IMO, but I would rather see full MMA rules from the start. 

I'd also like to see Dana White vs Mike Goldberg and Lorenzo Fertita put a whomping on Joe Silva haha.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> I was the one who posted the thread, I'm the douche, don't worry about it.
> 
> And there's me thinking I had everyone at work this morning with the gags and then I fall prey to UFC.com
> 
> Still, IF this were to happen, who takes it and what other exhibition matches would you like to see!!


I'd wanna see Arianny vs Edith vs Logan. Pillow fight rules naturally. The winner would be the world.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wouldn't you guys shit if all these april fools jokes were real?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

imrik32 said:


> Wouldn't you guys shit if all these april fools jokes were real?


Yeah, but in both reports the letters that spell A.P.R.I.L F.O.O.L are in bold, to spell it out!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

imrik32 said:


> Wouldn't you guys shit if all these april fools jokes were real?


I pretty much shit everyday anyway.

If Buffer did the 180 turn, the shockwave created from the turn would knock Rogan out.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

aw. I want to see Joe fight, Samuel L Jackson challenged him a few years ago and he accepted, then Jackson backed out when he found out Joe readily accepted.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Bisping on Upcoming fights*



> Upcoming UFC fights.
> 
> April 1st, 2009
> Hello everyone, hope all’s good with your world. I’m getting on with it.
> ...


http://www.bisping.tv/

What do you guy's reckon of his thoughts?

I have to disagree with him on the Evans/Machida fight. I think Rashad will take it.


----------



## nobbystyles (Jul 14, 2008)

So he's sitting on the fence for Mir vs Lesnar then or did i miss something :dunno:

other than that i personally agree with all his predictions.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

He brough up some very good points, but I too am undecided over Mir vs Lesnar. Every sentiment I echoed, he may be a northener, but he is a very smart northener.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Title Holders from across the pond*

Hope someone can help.

I was wondering how many people from this side of the water (Europe way) have held a title in the UFC?

I was thinking of country's in Europe and east from there, so not including South America, The states, canada etc. I know Bas Rutten was one (Holland, info gleamed from Josh's article) but have there been any others?

Just can't seem to think of any more?

Thanks


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> Hope someone can help.
> 
> I was wondering how many people from this side of the water (Europe way) have held a title in the UFC?
> 
> ...


The only other guy is Andrei Arlovski. I'm surprised there haven't been at least a couple more.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UFC_champions


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*If Leites Won!*

How much of an upset would that be? The biggest in the sport?

Is there anyone on here who actually thinks he can win? 

Would that be a bigger upset than GSP vs Serra 1?

What do you consider to be the biggest upset so far in the UFC.

Surely we are due another big upset at some point!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

It would be huge but I think Serra-GSP I would still be bigger. I don't think Leites is that great but he at least has one win over a top notch guy (Marquardt) even if that win has a bit of an asterisk. He is also 14-1. Serra was 9-4 and had never beaten anyone decent. His biggest claim to fame was that his losses to BJ and Karo were close.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

It wouldn't be near as big as GSP-Serra. Leites has a stellar record and BJJ as good or better than Silva. 

It would be a huge upset if he KO'd Silva though.


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

Topic name is wrong should be "When Leites Wins"

He is going to catch Silva being to aggressive....Silva is going to lose to over looking something simple.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

NastyNinja said:


> Topic name is wrong should be "When Leites Wins"
> 
> He is going to catch Silva being to aggressive....Silva is going to lose to over looking something simple.


That answers my question if anyone on here thinks he can win!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

LjStronge said:


> That answers my question if anyone on here thinks he can win!


I think he can win, and I even bet on him in vbookie, but mostly because of the odds. I think Silva will win but Leites has a chance to win for sure.


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

He has a hard battle but yes I think he has the tools to do it, Silva could also just punch his face in first 30 sec but I think it wont be that easy for him like alot of people think


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

If he wins by decision, its not that big an upset.
If he submits him, yes its an upset.
If he knocks him out cold in the first round and outstrikes him the entire time, its on the same level at the Sera upset.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

NastyNinja said:


> Topic name is wrong should be "When Leites Wins"
> 
> He is going to catch Silva being to aggressive....Silva is going to lose to over looking something simple.


Although I think there is something here in that I expect Silva to get more wreckless than ussual trying to prove something but I dont think Leites is good enough to capitalize on it.

Also
70seven I gotta say Im really surpised you think a decision win for Leites would be less of an upset than a submission, personally I give Leites much better odds of catching a sub.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Also
> 70seven I gotta say Im really surpised you think a decision win for Leites would be less of an upset than a submission, personally I give Leites much better odds of catching a sub.



Humm you maybe right, I meant if he wins it will be considered an upset. If he wins a decision it means he outlasted and won on points. If he wins by sub it means he finished Anderson Silva, widely known as the #1 P4P by making him tap out. I know he's got good chance a winning this way, but finishing the fight would be more of an upset than winning on points.

Winning on pojnt would be "Ok he won that fight" Making Silva tap out would be a "Holly crap he made Anderson Silva tap out !!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

See the way I look at is Anderson can be winning the fight and get caught in a sub, to win on points Leites has to be winning the majority of the fight.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Right, I guess now that I think of it if Leites can dominate most of 25 minutes with Anderson Silva, that would be one heck of an upset.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Bas Rutten, and you could argue taht gsp is french.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

has ian freeman ever had a title


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Uchaaa said:


> Bas Rutten, *and you could argue taht gsp is french*.


lol ...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I think the entire MMA world will shit their pants at the same time if Leites finishes Anderson. It'll be very cool to see someone upset Anderson like that and I'd be curious to see how he and Dana White would respond to it.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

> How much of an upset would that be? The biggest in the sport?
> 
> Would that be a bigger upset than GSP vs Serra 1?


IIRC Serra was a +700 underdog and Tales is a +350 underdog on most sites. So basically the odd makers are giving Tales twice more chances of beating Silva than they were giving Serra against GSP. So the answer is no, not even close.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

If gsp is french as in belonging to france, then anyone from canada would count as british.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> Bas Rutten, and you could argue taht gsp SPEAKS french.


Fixed.


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

Serra via hadoken 1st round


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Robbsville said:


> Serra via hadoken 1st round


Freudian slip?

anywho, I'm cheering for Leites all the way. He seems like such a cool dude, lives in a tiny ass apartment, has a kid on the way. Go Leites go.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

rabakill said:


> Freudian slip?
> 
> anywho, I'm cheering for Leites all the way. He seems like such a cool dude, lives in a tiny ass apartment, has a kid on the way. Go Leites go.


both guys seem like stand up guys ..but i do agree , livng like thales does (said tiny ghetto ass apartment ) makes him seem like more the common man than the superstar untouchable anderson is ..go thales go , i second that ..but i wont bet the farm against silva , thats for sure .


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I think that it could be considered the largest upset in UFC by many, because Silva has never lost in the UFC or been in trouble during a UFC fight. So most people see him as invincible, especially if they haven't watched his losses. GSP had lost already in the UFC, and looked kind of bad in his first round of the first fight with Penn. I don't think anyone expected Serra to win obviously, but Silva has a near flawless UFC career at this point.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

When Leites' consciousness is brutally and violently snuffed out, of course im talking about the first round in his fight with anderson silva, there will be no upset or all.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Pfft...if Leites wins, I think this forum would have _at least_, 500 Silva this/Leites that threads.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Pfft...if Leites wins, I think this forum would have _at least_, 500 Silva this/Leites that threads.[/Q
> 
> thales greased !! anderson didnt train ..:bored02::bored02::bored02::bored02:def how i see the next three weeks after a silva upset ..luckily , we wont be sunjected to that :thumb02:


----------



## MMAism (Mar 31, 2009)

For me, Gonzaga kicking CroCops head almost clean of Is the biggest upset In MMA history. 
After that I'd say Serra over GSP, then Forrest beating Shogun, and Mir over Nog.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Pfft...if Leites wins, I think this forum would have _at least_, 500 Silva this/Leites that threads.


They will all probably be full of excuses too lol


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

Uchaaa said:


> Bas Rutten, and you could argue taht gsp is french.


 lol . ummm...here in canada , we have this little place called quebec ...there french , but not necessarily straight off the boat from france .2nd and third gen canadians mostly .by this logic , id be from france and ireland , id be an emo kid for sure cause id most likely hate myself lol .:thumbsup:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Way more than 2 or 3 generations, they've been there for centuries.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

duncanjr said:


> lol . ummm...here in canada , we have this little place called quebec ...there french , but not necessarily straight off the boat from france .2nd and third gen canadians mostly .by this logic , id be from france and ireland , id be an emo kid for sure cause id most likely hate myself lol .:thumbsup:


LMAO, best thing Ive read all day,


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

*Title holders:* Bas Rutten and Andrei Arlovski

*Tournament winners:* Oleg Taktarov, and if you count the other pond, Kazushi Sakuraba and Kenichi Yamamoto.

That's pretty weak...


----------



## Hazflo (Oct 17, 2007)

70seven said:


> If he knocks him out cold in the first round and outstrikes him the entire time, its on the same level at the Sera upset.


i think that would be a way bigger upset than GSP v Serra 1 i would love to see that but i highly, highly, highly doubt it :thumb02:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Is it really just about getting the W?*

Ok, clearly the biggest discussion on this forum right now is the Anderson Silva situation and his fight with Leites.

I am obviously aware that there are numerous threads regarding the fight and many posts with people expressing their opinion about it.

From a lot of posts I have read, one of the main points to come out is that Anderson got the W, simple as that, he didn't take unnecessary risks and it is not his fault that the fight was boring as hell.

I understand the sport, and although I don't consider myself a hardcore fan (my mma history is rusty at best) I do consider myself more than a casual and respect every aspect of the sport we all love. The question that I want to put to you guys is this

Is just getting the W really enough?

I understand what is being said, If someone presents you with a nice easy fight where you can stay reasonably safe and still get the win, then what is the problem in taking it?

This is my opinion, and only that, so don't flame to hard, but here me out.

MMA is a spectator sport. The UFC is a business and a production put on to provide entertainment. It's a sport, remember that, why do people go to watch sport? The fighters fight in the biggest MMA promotion in the world and they get paid by us, the fans. 

As far as I am concerned, they are fighting to entertain the people watching, they are fighting because we are there watching, without us, the sport wouldn't be where it is today. It's not like if we all disaperred, they would still fight exactly the same fight, we are not just pigging backing spectators here, coming to watch something that is already happening, they are there to fight for us.

Some people have said that the fans were out of order to boo like they did, well, I'm sorry, but I have been at many a sporting event where the game/match/competition was poor and the fans boo'd at the end. I go to footy matches a lot (Soccer for you yanks) and if the game is crap, then the fans boo, that's just the way it is. The fans pay the football players, so want a good show. The same can be said for the fighters.

We need to get over the random comments of "The people booing don't understand the sport" that really is not the case.

I am not saying that the fighters are shit because of that fight, or I respect them any less, but if you come out and do not put on a good display, then what do you expect?

Just giving 100% is enough for me, I don't have to see a knockout or a submission, I just want fighters who are commited to the sport they love and want to give everything they have, not cruise through to a nice easy win. Silva & Leites are as bad as each other at UFC 97. 

The fight was unacceptable because there was NO entertainment value at all. and I'm sorry if you don't like it, but the UFC is there to give entertainment. Simple as that.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

I would have to agree with you, that fight was boring. But he got the W and there is really nothing we can do about it. He has obviously been sparring with Machida lol


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

I agree with you there from the start I didn't think that Thales was a worthy opponent and he clearly didn't have what it takes to beat Anderson. Although that being said if Anderson would have turned up the pressure on Thales i think he could have easily finished him at many points throughout the fight.

This whole just getting the win by taking the fight easy and not getting overly commited into exchanges is aload of rubbish. The way i see it, surely dragging a fight into later rounds just provides more time for Thales to attempt a submission so furthering the danger of losing. If anderson would have spent as much time thinking about finishing Thales as he spent toying with him for example punching him in the leg which was amusing but not really taking the fight serious that hes getting paid to fight. 

As for booing i can understand it in this case because Anderson could have pressured Thales in that fight the only time i hate booing is when people are doing ground work for example working for subs etc. Because to be honest i love ground work and most of all submissions.



Anibus said:


> He has obviously been sparring with Machida lol


Machida although is very ellusive still attacks with the intention to take out his opponent in a counter offensive.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

i got my girl and a few of her friends over to watch this card. I personally loved all the other fights, but when it came to silvas...after the first round i was telling all the girls, "ok next round you just watch silva is a monster he will destroy this guy he was just getting his timing right that round" after the second round "ok no seriously this time leites is dead, silva has found his groove now it is definately gonna be fireworks this next round" ..... etc etc all the way up until the final round where i was sure silva was going to knock the hell out of leites but instead continued to prance around like he was simply biding his time while waiting for the clock to tick over

I know why leites wasn't engaging; after taking silva down in round 2 and accomplishing exactly nothing, he was basically defeated mentally because he knew that if he attacked silva on the feet he would get counter punched into oblivion, but he also knew that if he took him down he was not able to do anything there either. leites knew in his mind that he could do nothing to win the fight, and i think he just wanted to survive the 5 rounds.

Silva on the other hand, should have known better. He was tentative at first and always watching for the shoot, but after being taken down in round 2 and sustaining no damage he should have stopped worrying so much about the ground game and really opened up. Sure, he knew that his best bet was to counter punch, but after 10 or 15 or 20 minutes of absolutely nothing, he surely must have realised that the onus was on him to make the fight worthwhile.

Even if silva has advantages when counter-punching, i am not convinced that leites would have had the advantage on the feet had silva become aggressive. If silva had been aggressive, it would have been riskier, but at least it would have made the fight worthwhile. *Since when is "it would be risky" a valid exuse for not fighting? When a fighter steps in that cage, he or she is expected to fight.* I personally don't care if anderson prefers to counter punch; after 20 minutes of barely any fighting he should have sucked it up and started punching. Same goes for leites. (although i am more forgiving to leites because he knew he was outclassed on the feet, while silva knew that he would probably still have won.) 

Silva knew he would be better on the feet even if he were the aggressor, so constantly waiting for leites to attack when he knew it was unlikely to happen was a very selfish move on silvas part. He deliberately played it super safe to increase his own chance fo winning at the cost of the fan's entertainment. When fighters have stepped into the cage before with miguall torres, or old cro-cop, or chuck lidell, they knew they were probably outclassed on the feet but they fought anyway. because that is why you get paid; to entertain the fans who are essentially paying you.

Silva could have engaged at any point and probably won the fight if he wanted to. Staying back and waiting for an attack from leites that was never going to come is honestly not good enough for the people that paid $50 for a PPV, or the people that paid $500 for a seat. You dont become a fighter in the UFC to always make sure you are minimalising all risks. You become a fighter to fight, and to put on a show, and to do you best to get the win while you're at it.

I honstly thought the ref was going to give them both a warning for timidity. The UFC states that timidity is against the rules, just like kicks to the groin or eye gouges. I think the ref should have warned them both.

Just my $0.02


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Fact is, he could have gotten the W without "avoiding risks", if that's really what you guys are calling it. There was absolutely no reason whatsoever why Anderson should not have knocked Leites out. I realize that Leites pulled guard quite a few times in the middle of an attack, but there were plenty of times where Anderson either A) did nothing at all except dance around or B) went full force with his attack, had Leites hurt and scared, and then CHOSE to back off and dance around and paw at him again. 

Leites is not a threat to Anderson in the slightest bit, not on the ground or on their feet. Anderson knew this as well as anyone else on this forum. Just looking at Leites you could plainly see he had absolutely no composure, or testicular fortitude to defend one of Anderson's REAL attacks. IMO, there is no logical reason or excuse for that fight to have gone past the 3rd round, let alone a fuckin decision. Leites deserves the majority of the blame, but Anderson is not innocent in this one. And I love Anderson, I'm just so disappointed in him. There was no excuse for that bullshit.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If its just about who is the best they can go do it in somebodies basement and I'll save my money, I dont give a crap about who is the greatest fighter ever I want to be entertained. Ive said it before Chuck Lidell never became beloved by the fans and rich beyond his wildest dreams because he won fights he did it cause he was entertaining and thats what really matters.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

So if this is true, and the entertainment is more important then the W, why is it that Machida gets so much love?

Because I could have sworn there were people on here defending Machida's "boring style" because ultimately, he got the win.

So what's the difference here with Silva??


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There isnt, DP, Blackhouse is quickly becoming the most boring camp in MMA.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

DP, i think you'll probably find a strong correllation between the fighters defending silva and the fans of machida...


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

D.P. said:


> So if this is true, and the entertainment is more important then the W, why is it that Machida gets so much love?
> 
> Because I could have sworn there were people on here defending Machida's "boring style" because ultimately, he got the win.
> 
> So what's the difference here with Silva??


Machida still hits you if you don't engage and he doesn't dance and showboat from the moment he enters the arena until the end of the fight.


----------



## cultlegend (Jan 18, 2009)

*Why not watch some Pro Wrestling ?*

Of course Getting the win is the most important thing about MMA, if the aim of the sport wasn’t the getting the victory it would just be entertainment, and if you want blood, sweat, tears and a great story, go watch the WWF I’m sure Hulk Hogan and Ric Flair will put on 30 minutes of submissions, slams and pin falls. Seriously stop hating on Silva & Leites they went into that octagon to win and some times in sports you get Stalemate it can’t be helpd.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Machida still hits you if you don't engage and he doesn't dance and showboat from the moment he enters the arena until the end of the fight.


Silva connected with strikes 104 times in the fight the seeming lack of striking in rounds 3-5 was caused by Leites refusing to engage Anderson was hitting him a lot in those rounds. That is about 21 strikes per round Machida generally lands about 2-3 more per round than that in a decision. You can criticize him for the first and second rounds and maybe the end of the fifth for not going all out but he knew he had won at that point Leites knew he was losing and still wasn't trying to do anything to finish or even hurt Silva. Leites landed 1 strike in both the first and fifth round. It isn't like Silva was slap boxing him he was hitting him for damage and Leites left the ring with a beaten up face and lead leg.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Did they count these in the 104 strikes?




















For the record I blame both Silva and Leites. Leites because it was the fight of his life supposedly but it seemed like he didn't give a damn about taking it and Silva because he was supposed to destroy his opponent "to make a point" but he seemed content to barely out point him to a decision.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

^Nice Gifs.

Getting the W means getting more $$$. I guess it depends on the fighter, if they want to be remembered after they retire they will try to put on a good show for the fans. If they just want the Benjamins then they will go for the boring no risk fight or decision W for some loot.

with regards to the Silva v Leites fight, the match maker should be putting Silva in with stand up guys to create a better fight, Silva isnt stupid he's not going to jump in to Leites guard.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

If you want to be a marketable fighter then obviously it is about a lot more than the win. This is why guys like Chuck sold massive amounts of PPVs, and got love from the fans and the UFC.

What annoys me the most is that Silva obviously doesn't care about this aspect of his game. I mean surely it must hurt your pride to be considered the best fighter in the world but to be slated - and for your employer to struggle to even market your fights. To have such an amazing skillset and not use it sucks. Throw in the lack of desire to boot and you are gonna get booed. In my eyes he could have finished that fight at will from mid-R3 onwards.

I wanna see Wand go in there, and when Silva takes his Round 1 5min range finding dance break he might just get cracked in the face.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

D.P. said:


> So if this is true, and the entertainment is more important then the W, why is it that Machida gets so much love?
> 
> Because I could have sworn there were people on here defending Machida's "boring style" because ultimately, he got the win.
> 
> So what's the difference here with Silva??


I think the difference is that lots of people find what you call Lyoto's "boring style" rather entertaining. Whereas there is no way anyone could possibly think that Anderson Silva, THE Anderson Silva, slap boxing, pawing, and reluctantly engaging his way to a 5 round decision victory against Thales Leites whom Martin Kampmann brutally dominated (Leites pull guard in that fight occassionally too), was entertaining.



cultlegend said:


> Of course Getting the win is the most important thing about MMA, if the aim of the sport wasn’t the getting the victory it would just be entertainment, and if you want blood, sweat, tears and a great story, go watch the WWF I’m sure Hulk Hogan and Ric Flair will put on 30 minutes of submissions, slams and pin falls. Seriously stop hating on Silva & Leites they went into that octagon to win and some times in sports you get Stalemate it can’t be helpd.


I agree with you somewhat. However I think this is a bad fight to prove your point with. Fact is, it COULD have been helped. A 5-round decision was completely unneccessary, and easily preventable.


----------



## mihklo (Jun 18, 2008)

pipe said:


> ^Nice Gifs.
> 
> Getting the W means getting more $$$. I guess it depends on the fighter, if they want to be remembered after they retire they will try to put on a good show for the fans. If they just want the Benjamins then they will go for the boring no risk fight or decision W for some loot.
> 
> ...


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

After reading Silvas interview (posted in another thread) it seems he has answered my initial question. The answer from him is yes it is all about getting the W.

Well, fairplay to him, but if that is really how he wants it, I may very well not be watching his fights


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Did they count these in the 104 strikes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This cutesy stuff is stupic, I cant stand it it would be one thing if Anderson threw a devastating leg kick there or a fierce head shot but nope instead he's trying to be cute. Thats why I place alot of the blame on Silva, your telling me that bending over like that to punch somebody in the leg doest give up a much worse chance to get taken down then punching somebody in the face.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I think yes its about just getting the W. Fighters are not entertainers. Just because we are entertained by fighting it does not make fighters entertainers. A fighters sole responsibility when he steps in the octagon is to win. Its the promoters jobs to enforce excitement, like KO bonus and FOTN bonus (which UFC does) or a yellow card system for stalling (like PRIDE did). The fighter tries to win to defend his title or move up the ranks and get a bigger pay check.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

D.P. said:


> So if this is true, and the entertainment is more important then the W, why is it that Machida gets so much love?
> 
> Because I could have sworn there were people on here *defending Machida's "boring style" because ultimately, he got the win.*
> So what's the difference here with Silva??


its not just becuase he got the win but also because he makes other fighters look like complete amatures against him. I expect more of the same in the title fight.:thumb02:


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

70seven, while a win may give a bigger paycheck, having more fans will also enable you to earn more money down the road from both paychecks, possible PPV percentages, and especially sponsors.

Silva just wanting to get the win and to solidify his spot in UFC history is ok, but there is no way that it could be about money, unless anderson is extremely short-sited. Exiting fights = more fans = more money. Boring fights = less fans = ...well, you get the idea.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

You guys have valid points. I just didn't think it was fair that Silva's getting all this crap for not entertaining, when it was only in two fights, and it was against opponents that refused to engage. While Machida has done the same thing in every fight, win on points. Silva made Franklin, whom everyone considered one of the best, look like an amateur, in two fights. But he has a couple of "boring fights" and the world goes crazy.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I dont know but I know that true warriors like wanderlei would never fear the risk.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

He executed a great game plan to take the win and I can't argue with that.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

At the end of the day, the fans are paying the fighter's paychecks. Without us being entertained, there would be no sport of MMA, there would be no UFC, there would be no PPV fights, and they would not be making the big money that few of them do. Yes, caring about the W is important, but they should always want to entertain the fans as well. If they don't care about that then they shouldn't be a professional fighter.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Ultimately yea...

1. Winning
2. Entertaining the fans/putting on a good fight
3. Not getting fucked up


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

chuck fan (russ) said:


> Machida although is very ellusive still attacks with the intention to take out his opponent in a counter offensive.


There was no counter offensive. I don't remember Leites ever throwing the first punch/pushing the pace.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

420atalon said:


> There was no counter offensive. *I don't remember Leites ever throwing the first punch*/pushing the pace.


Did you even watch the fight?

Leites wasn't exactly aggresive but there were several occasions where he attempted to engage with Silva.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> Did you even watch the fight?
> 
> Leites wasn't exactly aggresive but there were several occasions where he attempted to engage with Silva.


Yes I did watch the fight and Leites did very little to give himself a chance. Even in the final round when he knew he must be beat he wasn't going after Anderson.

Anderson kept trying to provoke him by trying to kick his knee to pieces but Leites just kept sitting back and taking it.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

For everyone out there throwing Machida's name out there and blaming him for Anderson's last fight being boring why don't you go back and watch Machida's matches. 

- He does not dance.
- He will engage fighters regardless if they are agressive or passive.
- He is always looking for ways to improve his position and possibly finish the fight.
- He has never shown us that he is scared to fight standing or on the ground (ala the temporary miracle Triangle from Tito)

Anyone that takes the time to watch his fights and can honestly come back here and compare his fighting to Anderson's boring fights is either watching it with their eyes closed or too proud to admit that they are wrong.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

demoman993 said:


> - He does not dance.


Anderson's "dancing" sure does make him hard to hit...


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

420atalon said:


> There was no counter offensive. I don't remember Leites ever throwing the first punch/pushing the pace.


That was about machida read a post properly before posting :confused03:


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Anderson's "dancing" sure does make him hard to hit...


I wasn't talking about his elusiveness, which is quite impressive for sure, but I was talking about his dancing around waving his arms in the air followed up by no attacks which he did quite a bit of in the fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

[DM]x5enyd[/DM]

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5enyd_oneononejoshuabarnett-part2_sport

Here is an interview with Josh Barnett where he touchs on this subject and gives his point of view as a fighter. (its just past the 2 minute mark)


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Yup, totally agree with Barnett. 
If you wanna have a fight, go into a basement and have a scrap. If you wanna make money, go out there and entertain. If there's no entertainment, there's no fans. No fans = no money


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Great interview, I think Barnett is 100% correct. I just gained a ton of respect for the dude


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I had to dig that interview up, I love where he talks about fighters who think they should get shots and he is like, "no, Im a fighter and I dont even care about you and would fire you if I could", LMAO, love it.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

chuck fan (russ) said:


> That was about machida read a post properly before posting :confused03:


Really? I must not have realized that when I read the word Machida in it...

You said that Machida takes the counter offensive. Meaning that he defends or dodges and then attacks, which is what Machida does.

That requires your opponent to first attack though, something which Leites was doing very little of.

Silva kept picking away at Leites and was trying to get him riled up. He wasn't willing to throw himself into danger though. Machida would have fought a very similar fight.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*A Draw in a Championship Bout*

So, Has this ever happened and is it possible?

Over 5 rounds that is obviously going to be a big asked for any 2 fighters to be exactly the same on points. I suppose the chance is more likely if one fighter has a couple of points taken away for grabbing the fence or what not.

Surely the only answer to this would be an immediate re-match but if fighters picked up injury's this would put them out for a while.

Do you think we will ever see a 5 round draw or can you tell me of a fight that was a 5 round draw?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I would like to think it would go to a 6th round, sudden death.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont think they should allow it to go to a draw


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

If it goes to a draw, it goes to a draw. That's the score with points, there is always a chance. The Sudden Death round is an option but that would just come down to conditioning I guess.

But can you imagine, that 6th round would be a beast!! - 2 guys just going full hog for 5 mins to win the fight!!

I think a re-match is the only true option.


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

The way the UFC judges scores things, I don't think we will ever see it.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

I would imagine the champion retains his title, it's the challengers job to take it from him not draw him.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I would be surprised if the champion didn't keep his title.

If it happened I think a rematch would occur, it wouldn't need to but if it was exiting and close why not?


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

The fight wouldn't go to a 6th round because in the time it takes to tabulate the scores, the fighters haven't been preparing themselves to keep going. The Champ would retain his belt in a draw. 

Has it ever happened in the UFC? It should have happened in the Rampage/Forrest fight...but lets not open that can of worms.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Very interesting question.

The only instance I can think of off the top of my head was a draw between BJ Penn and Caol Uno way back @ UFC 41, that was a five rounder but I cant remember if it was for a tittle. I guess it must have been with it being 5 rounds?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

pipe said:


> Very interesting question.
> 
> The only instance I can think of off the top of my head was a draw between BJ Penn and Caol Uno way back @ UFC 41, that was a five rounder but I cant remember if it was for a tittle. I guess it must have been with it being 5 rounds?



Yeah the Penn-Uno fight ended in a split draw and it was a title fight- but since it was for the vacant title no one got the belt. I'm pretty sure in boxing and I would assume in MMA too that if there was a draw the title-holder would retain the belt since they didn't "lose" it. And yeah- I would think an instant rematch would occur unless it was a Leites-Silva type snoozefest.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

Walker said:


> Yeah the Penn-Uno fight ended in a split draw and it was a title fight- but since it was for the vacant title no one got the belt. I'm pretty sure in boxing and I would assume in MMA too that if there was a draw the title-holder would retain the belt since they didn't "lose" it. And yeah- I would think an instant rematch would occur unless it was a Leites-Silva type snoozefest.


ditto .:thumb02:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*It's Official - UFC 99 on Setanta*

From Dana Whites Twitter

"UK fans UFC 99 will air on setanta live!!! Spread the word"

Sweet. Good News for now!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Yay


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank You God!!!!!!!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Heath Herring?*

Hey Guy's

Where's Herring at? - I haven't heard anything of him since his loss to Lesner at UFC 87.

I also haven't seen him scheduled to fight anybody as of yet. 

Did he get badly injured? - I remember some broken orbital bone or something, how long does that take to heal?

Cheers


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That orbital thing was in the Lesnar fight and he took some months off and was supposed to fight last weekend againt Velasquez but another injury (?) made him withdraw and be replaced by Cheick Kongo who probably wishes it was Herring in there now.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Yeah he got injured and Cheick took the fight on 3 weeks notice (I think it was this long).


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Yeah he got injured and Cheick took the fight on 3 weeks notice (I think it was this long).


Cheers, anybody know what the second injury was, is he now available to fight?


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Apparently it was an illness that effected his training.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/14926/heath-herring-out-of-ufc-99-replacement-to-be-named-on-wednesday.mma

So they should be thinking about putting him on 103 onwards I'd say. If the UFC still gives a damn.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

"The promotion on Tuesday revealed that Herring had to withdraw from the bout due to an unspecified injury." 

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=8797&zoneid=4

As fas as I know it hasn't been revealed what sort of injury it was. Maybe something that's embarrassing to talk about. :dunno:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok, Cheers guys, Looks like 103 then, or maybe he'll come in earlier if someone drops out


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I believe Heath has pu$$y-itus contracted from Amir Saddollah who also like ducking scary opponents. 

/jk


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

pipe said:


> I believe Heath has pu$$y-itus contracted from Amir Saddollah who also like ducking scary opponents.
> 
> /jk


Then he ducked the wrong guy because in terms of scariness:

Brock>Cain

:thumb02:


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

hitmachine44 said:


> Then he ducked the wrong guy because in terms of scariness:
> 
> Brock>Cain
> 
> :thumb02:


Yea, but Herring thought he wasnt a real fighter and would send him back to pro wrestling.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

He doesn't have the best record, he lost 3 of his last 5 in the UFC. If he doesn't start impressing, he could be a big name who gets cut.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

I doubt Herring was ducking anyone.. This is a guy who has fought all over the world against guys like: Cheick Kongo, Brock Lesnar, Big Nog (3 times), Cro Cop, Belfort and Fedor.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Herring increases his chances of winning by like 50% if he is allowed knees to the head on the ground. So hopefully if he gets cut from the UFC, he will go to DREAM in time for the Heavyweight tourny. He could likely get a very good pay in Japan since he is a much bigger star over there.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Joe Rogan's twitter - Virgin 1 have ufc 100*

http://mmamania.com/2009/06/30/ufc-100-will-reportedly-air-live-in-the-uk-on-july-11/

Still bloody rumours - looks lie joe thinks it's going to Virgin 1 at least


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

i expected a link to Joe Rogans twitter, not an old story. . .


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

> http://twitter.com/joerogandotnet


Sorry, Mr Pedantic, Rogan posted this 2 hours ago


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

LjStronge said:


> Sorry, Mr Pedantic, Rogan posted this 2 hours ago


Hardly pedantic when the title says one thing and you get directed to somewhere else.

But thanks for the second link :thumb02: maybe i'm being blind but i see no mention of Virgin 1 having the rights. . .


----------



## kempy1985 (Jun 27, 2009)

soft waste of time clicking on as this is useless.not whay i expected


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

The link rogan posted is over a week old


----------



## kempy1985 (Jun 27, 2009)

shocking surprised ufc is still in buisness if thi is how thay carry on


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I need to apologise for this thread, I was wasted when I created this last night. Forgive me!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> Sorry, Mr *Pedantic*, Rogan posted this 2 hours ago


these words... MAKE MAH HEAD EXPLODE!!!! NOOOOOO

*head explodes*


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, sorry, was a dick! - someone delete thread quick!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*The Buffer 360*

Just in case you missed it (as I did) here's a video of Buffer doing his 360

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ah57GjZSWc






It looked more like a 310 to me, but who am I to take away from the greatness that is Bruce Buffer!


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah i was actually watching ufc100 with my freinds and told them he would do it, but they didnt show it on ppv. When i saw he did do it man that was sweet. Had a good laugh. Any other announcer would not be able to impress the way bruce does. ITSssss TIMEEeee!!!!! The best.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

What a hero.


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

repped for awesomeness


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Sorry, already posted over a week ago.

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/58865-buffer-360-a.html

Closed.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Griffin vs Silva - Who do you WANT to win*

Forget who you think will win, of should I say HOW you think Silva will win, I want to know how many people want Forest to win.

I do for one, don't get me wrong, I don't dislike Anderson Silva, the guy is amazing and is a great champion, I would just love Forest to shock the world and KO Silva - no matter how unlikely, I think it would be the shit!

So - Who do you want to win?


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hopefully forest does kick silvas ass so he can stay at middleweight and fight there. Unless silva wants to fight his good freind for the title.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm still always excited to see Anderson throw but i think he could use with a little humbling and who better to lend him some humbleness than Forrest Griffin 

Plus, if Forrest won it would set up an epic rematch down the line.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

War Forrest!:thumbsup::thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

i'm hoping for a great fight and i would like to see griffin take it.
he proved on numerous occasions that he is a true warrior and i think he will be silva's toughest challenge yet.
but griffin has to avoid doing the same mistakes irwin did when they fought and if he can take silva down i think he can use his bigger size to tire silva.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd love Forrest to somehow humble Silva by beating him. But to be honest I would just like someone to finish this, whether it be Forrest or Silva. It would be nice to see The Spider unload on somebody again. Even if it is Forrest who I like.

Unfortunately I see Silva winning a UD. Still very excited for this. I think Dana should slip a few notes to Forrest to go after Silva.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I like Forrest and wish him all the best in the future, but more than that I just want to see Anderson destroy somebody again.

But if it goes to a decision I hope Forrest takes it. Maybe then Silva will wake up.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm hoping for an exciting fight. What I DON'T want is:

A. Forrest loses in a boring fight

B. A boring draw

C. Anderson loses in a boring fight.

I'm hoping for an absolute war. Still, I'm hoping Forrest wins though, and brings Silva back down to reality. WAR Forrest!!!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Forrest for sure. He needs another ridiculous win and Silva needs to lose an unimportant match to get that fire in his gut.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Forrest! He's got heart! Like both guys, although Andersons last fight nearly put me in a coma.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

does anyone really want silva to win anymore, i mean no disrespect to him, but when someone is so good you start to get tired of him fast, i do at least, you wanna see someone new and exciting. Silva is so good, but he doesn't have anything in particular that grabs and moves the crowd, like a mohawk or his age against him or something emotional, hes just awesome, thats it.


----------



## yynnaot (May 28, 2008)

First of all, I'm suprised to hear all the comments about humbling silva. Did i miss something because to me Silva is already pretty humble.

But anyways I think its a win win situation no matter who wins.

Scenario 1: Silva wins.
- this will open the door to a lot of awesome fights including rashad/silva, rampage/silva, shogun/silva and if we are lucky machida/silva. I think if only 2 of those 4 fights are happen we would all be pretty stoked.

Scenario 2: Forrest wins.
- This would catapult forrest back into title contentions with the rashad/rampage/shogun vying for machida. 
- I don't even want to imagine what silva will do to his next opponent coming off a loss... I see him being focused and take his game to an even higher level ala gsp. Maybe he will also lose his interest in boxing and really focus in mma

the only downside to this is if it is a borring fight. But i really don't see this happening unless forrest pulls a thales


----------



## Ryan From The Sky (Jul 13, 2006)

forrest won't allow this to be a boring fight. it just won't happen. i think it would be great if forrest won, and would only hurt the company if he lost. either way, should be an epic night! griffin and florian ftw!!


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow I am shocked that more people don't want Silva to win I do just because he needs to get back to demolishing people. Thats why I want to see him win.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

lawlz silva is da bmost boringz fiter evar!1! i hopes he gets his azz kikked!


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

yynnaot said:


> First of all, I'm suprised to hear all the comments about humbling silva. Did i miss something because to me Silva is already pretty humble.


In my earlier post I meant 'to humble him' in the sense that he can't just prance around punching people in the leg for round after round.

His personality out of the ring and before/after fights is extremely respectful. But in the ring he seemingly isn't willing to push the action to finish a fight. IMO he should fight for the fans and not give his employers a hard time promoting his fights. If he keeps on his current trajectory he will undo all the awesome work he did in his early UFC career.

A loss would bring him down a notch or two and I would hope it would make him re-assess his approach to his fights (i.e. get his hands dirty). 

So humble him to show him he isn't Roy Jones and he's no longer the most skilled guy in the org.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

I want Silva to win. I have a feeling that Griffin is going to be knocked out. 

I know this is going to be an exciting match up. Griffin isn't afraid to go in there and get dirty. He will definitely push the pace... and then.. BAM. Lights out. Silva does his little dance.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Think I've annoyed MMA Bay?*

I had a little moan by email about them posting Kimo as dead, this is the reply I received



> Thanks for your email.
> 
> There were many MMA sites that reported that "Kimo" dying was fact, along with many established news groups including TMZ.com, The Huffington Post, New York Daily News and USA Today all carried the story earlier today.
> 
> ...


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Oooooo you're in trouble


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

What they don't say, is that they were one of the first (if not first) website's to report it, they got it straight off of the forums.

They just escalated the story as some people belive that their site reports reputable news, just seems that they get stuff wrong alot, and obviously hit a nerve as he starts defending stuff they previously posted!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Good for you! :thumbsup:. If they knew it might not have been true, then they shouldn't have reported it.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i'd like to think of this story book ending. Forrest beats Silva, then fights Machida for the belt and wins.

Who else then can say they they have fought the best 2 pound for pound fighters in the world and won?

Dana would spray himself in superjoy!


but as we know, storybook endings don't happen in the UFC (i.e.: Frank Mir)


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Franklin speaks about 6 fight contract & Hendo*

http://mmajunkie.com/news/15588/ufc...w-six-fight-deal-with-ufc-may-be-his-last.mma



> UFC light heavyweight Rich Franklin says new six-fight deal with UFC may be his last
> by John Morgan on Jul 22, 2009 at 6:30 am ET
> One of the most popular UFC fighters in recent history may well be beginning the final phase of his successful career.
> 
> ...


Interesting that Tito was never even in the picture.

A 6 fight fight deal is a pretty big long deal offered by the UFC - is that a standard length? - I thought they were more like 3 fight contracts?


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

yea a 6 fight deal is pretty big, depending on how things play out it could be 2 to 4 years, that is an interesting article though and i completely understand. A lot of athletes feel that way, same reason tiki barber retired from nfl.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I still think Franklin may make an appearence in TUF as a coach, that could work into this contract.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't get it. A fighter of Rich's caliber surely has another 4-5 years left in his career, IMO.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

swp, i agree, but i think his whole point is that doesn't want to go another 4 or 5 years.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

crispsteez said:


> swp, i agree, but i think his whole point is that doesn't want to go another 4 or 5 years.


I hope he goes into some other area where I can watch his mad skills, or otherwise benefit from his knowledge, then.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

yha I dont want to see him go either however I also dont want to see him end up like ken shamrock.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I think he means if he keeps getting war after war so quickly without much time off, it may hinder the longevity of his career (6 Hendo/Silva fights in a row without much time off? It's possible)


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

His first contract was an 8 fight deal, I beleive the longest ever offered. I didn't think much of him until he dismantled Shamrock. Great guy, great athlete, perfect image for the UFC. If he wants to call it quits in two or three years, all the better to him. Smart move considering how many fighers fall from grace.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

If you see franklins fights he's beat many big names and lost only to the best fighters so 6 fights sounds good. He still can hang with the top guys. Hes had such an impressive career.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

franklin has had a great career in the ufc, he proved the doubters wrong that he can hang with elite competition. if not for a.silva rich franklin would have had a looong title reign.

franklin is extremely focused with his training, treating it like a science. he has no days off leading up to a fight and its obviously hard on him. 

6 fights is enough to create a legacy, then he can retire with his fortune and enjoy life with his family.



its interesting that theres no mention of luis cane in the article. alot of people said franklin was dodging him, honestly i don't believe it; franklin will fight anyone ufc puts in front of him. it was probably an option but was dropped because cane/franklin wouldn't sell ppvs.


----------



## famoussd (Nov 16, 2006)

hope he gets more $$ coming his way. he makes peanuts compared to crap fighters like brandon vera!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Junie Browning*

Anybody heard about when Browning is next due to fight?

Is he still in the UFC or did they drop him

I like how the guy looked against Kaplan (even though Kaplan is hardly competition) and glad Browning lost to Miller after his comments.

I think another loss and the UFC will get rid of him but wondered who he could fight next. Is he still training at Xtreme Couture?


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

All I can tell you is he's still contracted, beyond that I'm not sure.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

I wouldn't care if he never fights in the UFC again.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Bob Pataki said:


> I wouldn't care if he never fights in the UFC again.


I can understand that a lot of people dislike him and trust me, I'm no fanboy either.

...BUT, for all the shit that he pulled and how much of a dick he is, I do think that if he sorts his attitude he is a promising fighter.

Especially since his loss, I think that may of humbled him a bit. 

Still, I've looked everywhere and can't find any info of him fighting. It would be interesting to know what sort of contract he is on.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm sure he'll be back for some other fight night, if he loses that could be it. And yeah he's still with Xtreme Couture too.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> Anybody heard about when Browning is next due to fight?
> 
> Is he still in the UFC or did they drop him
> 
> ...


Wasn't Miller the one talking a lot of trash and Browning being the humble guy saying that Miller is his toughest opponent ever? I remember Miller saying that Junie doesn't have any skills and is barely a mixed martial artist. And I remember Miller getting in Junie's face at the weigh-ins... and after the match... didn't he actually say the same thing Brock did to Mir? Or are you referring to his time on TUF?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Browning called Miller over rated - hence what miller said after the fight in Junie's face

"Who's over rated now!"

If I remember correctly I think they were both at it before the fight.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

Junie started it, although what he said was nothing over the top. He struck a nerve with Miller who responded big time, in and out of the octagon, much to the delight of everyone!! lol


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

There's a new video interview with him on sherdog, haven't watched it though.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> Browning called Miller over rated - hence what miller said after the fight in Junie's face
> 
> "Who's over rated now!"
> 
> If I remember correctly I think they were both at it before the fight.


 
Exactly......:thumbsup: But Miller def took it more to heart and was like kind of a baby about it. I think it was cuz Miller knows he's not that good but wasnt prepared to be Junie Brownings bitch......


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I dunno some fighters I dislike (Baroni, Serra,) most I don't mind. Junie Browning is actually entertaining. Loose cannon. He's got potential though.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> I dunno some fighters I dislike (Baroni, Serra,) most I don't mind. Junie Browning is actually entertaining. Loose cannon. He's got potential though.


 
Curious, who with a name do you see him beating at 155......????:confused02:


----------



## Mr.5DollarBill (Aug 23, 2008)

Junie should drop down to featherweight. Miller was just throwing him around in their fight.


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

Mr.5DollarBill said:


> Junie should drop down to featherweight. Miller was just throwing him around in their fight.


I agree with you on this one. He should try a crack at the Division in the WEC.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Mr.5DollarBill said:


> Junie should drop down to featherweight. Miller was just throwing him around in their fight.


you know honestly what Ive noticed is that younger fighters tend to have less muscle mass coming into the UFC and tend to get pounded on by vets. Mainly due to the fact vets have muscle memory and are used to far more intense training throughout the years.

Dave Kaplan Cameron Dollar, Junie Browning and Efrain Esucdero all look scrawny in comparison to people like Melvin Guillard, Sean Sherk and Hermes Franca.

just something I ve noticed.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Dana's Friday Announcement*

Is going to contain what?

Apparently there are many things that he wants to tell the fans. A long list is what I have heard. What do you guys REALISTICALLY think we'll hear.

This is what I think

The New York confirmation
Tito Ortiz
Clarification on Affliction as a sponsor
and something else

I REALLY hope the something else is you know what (Fedor) but then even I'm going out of my realms or realism and moving into hope!

Any Ideas?


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

THIS JUST IN!


the ufc's coming out with some actions figures!


seriously, everything that comes out of dana's mouth i take with a grain of salt.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Philivey2k8 said:


> seriously, everything that comes out of dana's mouth i take with a grain of salt.


True but this isn't some half-baked statement. He has actually called the press together for announcement. Meaning he actually has something worthwhile to say.

Hoping for something on Tito. And for the whole 103 card to be cleared up.

Maybe he will just sit there with a massive grin on his face for many minutes. The UFC is looking very good right about now.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah - lol, fairplay, but seriously, there has to be something have decent.

At least a confirmation of Tito and maybe who and when he's fighting. Anything less and I'll be a little annoyed

What if he just sits down and then says

"Fedor"

Get's up and leaves, lol


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

There should be something decent to come out of it, but a precedent has been set wherein it's usually meh.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

LjStronge said:


> What if he just sits down and then says
> 
> "Fedor"
> 
> Get's up and leaves


I would cum from the awesomness if this would happen.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Dan0 said:


> I would cum from the awesomness if this would happen.


Get in line, G!


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

LjStronge said:


> Yeah - lol, fairplay, but seriously, there has to be something have decent.
> 
> At least a confirmation of Tito and maybe who and when he's fighting. Anything less and I'll be a little annoyed
> 
> ...


I'd laugh my ass off.


----------



## ClusteR (Dec 30, 2007)

If Dana somehow managed to snag Fedor, I don't think he could wait until Friday to announce it. The second he signed the deal it would be all over the place haha


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

These announcements are a joke. How many times have we seen where Dana says he has a ground breaking announcement at his next media conference, and then we never hear anything again?


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, the UFC are STILL yet to make an announcement on where us Brits will be watching UFC cards for the forseeable future, so i'm imagining that may pop up? Hopefully. . .


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

imrik32 said:


> These announcements are a joke. How many times have we seen where Dana says he has a ground breaking announcement at his next media conference, and then we never hear anything again?


except the circumstances around this conference are slightly different with the death of affliction. and by waiting till friday, all he does is build up hype, which dana lovesssssssss to do. i understand his approach.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

LjStronge said:


> Yeah - lol, fairplay, but seriously, there has to be something have decent.
> 
> At least a confirmation of Tito and maybe who and when he's fighting. Anything less and I'll be a little annoyed
> 
> ...


Lmao. That would be great.

But I'm not gonna get all wet just yet (and I will). I'll wait till Friday. Last time we were waiting for an announcement, we ended up waiting for two months.


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

imrik32 said:


> These announcements are a joke. How many times have we seen where Dana says he has a ground breaking announcement at his next media conference, and then we never hear anything again?


We always hear something.. But not everyone realises the impact of his huge announcements right away.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Considering his last "major" announcement was the return of Frank Trigg, one is not exactly chomping at the bit with anticipation.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I understand the apprehension, I still think we will have something substantial at least.

As for the British broadcasting right (whoever brought that up) I agree, that needs sorting, but I'm not to worried, we'll see it regardless


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

LjStronge said:


> Yeah - lol, fairplay, but seriously, there has to be something have decent.
> 
> At least a confirmation of Tito and maybe who and when he's fighting. Anything less and I'll be a little annoyed
> 
> ...


Lol, that would be classic..


----------



## Umbrood (Oct 15, 2006)

The announcement is Tito, Trigg and Vitor Belfort back in the UFC. And some random Affliction stuff.

No way is it Fedor, not yet anyway. Possibly after the New Years Eve event in Japan Fedor will sign with the UFC setting up a Randy fight in 2010 and a Brock fight on the December 2010 UFC card.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

So it could be 

Vitor
Trigg
Tito
UK TV Deal
Affliction sponsor
New York


----------



## thunder (Jun 18, 2007)

Going out on a limb.. but Tito vs Franklin or Henderson to headline UFC 103


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Going to go out on a limb here and say he isnt going to say anything the hardcore MMA fans don't already know, or at least people who follow boards. The one thing he might announce that we dont know is the UK PPV rights.

As far as this announcement goes,

/care


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

thunder said:


> Going out on a limb.. but Tito vs Franklin or Henderson to headline UFC 103


It will definitely involve the headliners for 103. As someone pointed out in another thread, Hendo-Franklin 2 has been removed from UFC.com as the headliner and Swick-Kampmann ain't going to cut it. I'm thinking maybe a co-main event involving Tito, Franklin, Hendo and someone else as co-mains. Hendo and Franklin no longer fighting each other. I think Dana took a lot of flack over Hendo-Franklin matchup and has maybe made two co's vs one main out of it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> Going to go out on a limb here and say he isnt going to say anything the hardcore MMA fans don't already know, or at least people who follow boards. The one thing he might announce that we dont know is the UK PPV rights.
> 
> As far as this announcement goes,
> 
> /care


Quoted for truth.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Bring your "A Game"*



> Pennsylania Commission executive director Greg Sirb
> 
> "I want to tell the fighters, this ain't Las Vegas or New Jersey, this is Philly," he said. "You can have great fights in Las Vegas, no disrespect, and great fights in New Jersey, no disrespect. This is Philly. It's a little different. People are going to expect it. You bring your A-game, they'll bring their A-game. You bring your B-game, and they'll bring their B-game. The B-game is you know what. They'll boo you no matter what here if you bring your B-game."


http://mma.fanhouse.com/2009/08/06/ufc-101-fighters-warned-to-bring-their-a-games-for-tough-philly/

errrr....ok dude, I think your find fighters are always on the ball. What do you mean about booing - are you saying that if a fight is not on form 100% of the time then the fans will boo?

So are you saying that Philly has a bunch of douchebags who boo fighters?

I'm sure there are many who would argue with that assessment!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*British Fighters in the UFC*

So - the british invasion continues......

That statement in itself makes me shudder just writing it! but......there are more and more British fighters moving into the UFC now.

The next step is for us to get a quality fighter into the top ranks of a division. Let's not go down the Michael Bisping route here, for we all know that he is not (yet?) in the top tier of the middleweight division. 

Who is our real prospect for that to happen? Is it still Bisping, because I for one don't see that happening. Don't get me wrong, I'm a Bisping fan, but I can't see him making the strides that are needed for him to make it there.

Dan Hardy? He's our most exciting prospect at the moment, in my opinion anyway, but again he has not really faced off against a real serious contender. Again, I am a massive Hardy fan, and the win against Marcus Davies is a real step for him, but I think his next fight will be the one when he makes his name.

I think UFC 105 is really going to be the event where these boys show us what they have got. Whether you like it or not, UFC 105 is going to be stacked with British fighters. As far as I see it, we will have Bisping making his return, Hardy carrying on his streak and the TUF winners making their proper Debut for the UFC.

So lets look at the fighters that the Brits have in the UFC

Micheal Bisping
Dan Hardy
Paul Taylor
Paul Kelly
Terry Etim
Paul Daley
Mostapha Al Turk
John Hathaway
James Wilks
Ross Pearson
Nick Osipczak

Am I missing any here?

Also, not to mention other brits who have enter and left the UFC.

So what do you think, who is going to make it through to the top ranks, if any?

I am just happy that we have this many fighters in there at the moment, and hopefully as things continue, the MMA scene in the UK will continue to grow and we can have kids training MMA straight away, rather going down the single martial art and then the transition route.

What do you think?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

James Wilks for me is the best prospect.


----------



## ArghZombies (Jul 10, 2009)

Think it's Hardy for me. He's got age on his side and has built up a degree of momentum in his UFC profile through both decent performances and his vocal personality (for better or worse). 
I can't see him getting any undercard fights in the near future, as he's becoming a talking point due to his trash talking and daft hair, plus and he's actually got the fist power to back it up. The UFC will put their money behind him to raise the sports profile further in the UK, in my opinion.

However, technically speaking Terry Etim is a much better fighter, and I hope he can make a main card event pretty soon.


----------



## nima24 (Jun 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> James Wilks for me is the best prospect.


i agree with that, theres just something about him that makes me think his gonna win titles in the not 2 distant future. his striking and submission attempts look good

oh and good original post LjStronge, it made a good read. Dan Hardy does excite me aswell, i saw him live at ufc 105 where he put on a good performance, and like u mentioned his fight at 99 done him the world of good

Im glad Nick Osipczak has signed for the UFC; he impressed me at TUF. he doesnt really look or sound like a "steriotypical" fighter either lol


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

Not sure on the best prospect,maybe Hardy,but the fighter I enjoy watching the most out of that list is definitely Relentless Paul Taylor.If he can bring his ground game up to par I think he'd be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Thing is with Paul Taylor - is that he is 3-3 in the UFC, which doesn't give him enough credit.

All 3 loses granted him with FOTN. It must be weird for him, he wins the he gets a W, if he loses he gets FOTN!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Im glad that Nick made it, hes very young and only started doing mma when he started University. I think he could make a good fighter in the future.

Most promising for me is Wilks, his performance against Demarcus was very impressive.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Id say Etim and Hardy are the most promising but I don't think either would do too well at the top of their divisions.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i still think bisping is the best prospect for the british MMA in the UFC, i also think dan hardy will continue his streak and theres just something about nick Osipczak tahts stands out to me,
dont get me wrong the winners of TUF are exelent aswell but in the series he was teh one that stood out the most to me


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I miss The Machine.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

hellholming said:


> I miss The Machine.


Ian Freeman? My bro saw him at the specials gig in birmingham. Till some tit on the door decided to be awkward and not allow him to keep his ticket as a souvenier...the idiot got told by my bro to let it slide as he's not gonna clear up his mess.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry im not really contributing just wanted to say Jay Furness who used to be a member of this site but has apparently been banned sent me a copy of MMA Unlimited with Dan Hardy on the cover and had Dan Hardy himself autograph it for me as a birthday present! WOOT!!!:thumb02:

Ive got to admit though if i was going to pick the 3 biggest prospects it would have to be Bisping, Hardy, and Etim.

(Ive got Etim autograph aswell but the dude is phenominal and bringing in the wins as of late)

Obviously the UK's Chuck Liddell hasnt emerged yet but sooner or later someone will come up.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Jay has been banned, WTF??

Jay just won his latest MMA fight by the way - good call my man!


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah I didnt realise he had been banned either but he said he had when I emailed him something about links aparently. Eitherway I don't think he did anything on purpose the guy was nothing but a good poster.

AWSOME didn't realise he won his fight ill email him my congrats on that tomorrow. Do you know what event he fought at?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

He fought at Gladiators II apparently - which is promoted by Ross Pointon. 

He won by Sub in the first.

He is 2-1 Semi Pro and his overall amatuer career is 7-1-1

Source - His mag, MMA Unlimited!

lol, it also says he is fighting twice more in the next 3 weeks!


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow i didnt realise. I havent read much into th new mag as Swick is completely gaying it up on the cover and throughout his interview pages with those lame pics lol.

I'll be sure to check it out though like I said.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Wouldn't mind seeing James Zikic get another shot on a UFC card.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

So many British fighters in the UFC have had a chance to shine, and were clearly talented, but when the time came, tripped up.

Want an example of this? Try Lee Murray being arrested, or Michael Bisping suffering a KTFO loss to Dan Henderson at UFC 100 (which I doubt he might recover from, unfortunately).


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Just got this from Jay



> Thanks for the congrats, was actually slightly inaccurate! I'm 3-0 semi pro now, won this Saturday aswell. Fight again next week!


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

The British are coming, the British are coming!!!!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*De La Hoya-Mayweather will separate boxing from thuggish UFC*

http://www.cbssports.com/columns/story/10162545/2

By Mike Freeman



> This is what the Oscar De La Hoya-Floyd Mayweather fight, one of the most important events in recent sports history, really means: It's boxing's last stand.
> 
> Boxing is fighting for its life, and in some ways the largest obstacle to its rebirth is its greatest competitor -- the worst league ever invented, the UFC. Which means it is good vs. evil, Halle Berry vs. Courtney Love, true sport against the mosh pit of sweat and bloodied skull fractures known as ultimate fighting.
> 
> ...


JESUS!!

For those of you who can't be arsed to read all this, please please do, seriously, it is the most incrediable disgrace of an article I have ever read


----------



## ArghZombies (Jul 10, 2009)

Pr0d1gy said:


> The British are coming, the British are coming!!!!


Arf! Nicely done!


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

What boxers say isn't even worth reading, and hasn't been since Ali started getting punch drunk 4 life....poor guy. The greatest fighter who ever lived, and one of the greatest speakers, and now he can barely walk.

Isn't Mayweather the clown who said that WWE is real skill and MMA is just animals? I'm pretty sure he said something almost exactly to that extent. Sorry Floyd, but Rich Franklin and many other MMA fighters are college educated and not little loudmouth wannabe thugs. :confused03:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

That's a 2 year old publicity stunt between two Sportsline writers. The other guy took a pro-MMA side.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks man, eBaum's is useful for something! raise01:

AWWWWW COME ON, who the hell negged me for that? It's funny as hell! Get a sense of humor.....geez.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

They call it 'thuggish' because even the biggest scrub the UFC could offer up would mug them both on the mat.


----------



## ArghZombies (Jul 10, 2009)

Saying that one combat sport is acceptable and another is not is like stating that 100m running is a true sport but 800m isn't. It comes across as an article written purely to provoke a debate, not as a serious piece.

Still saying that, sadly there are plenty of people who would agree 100% with that article.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Pr0d1gy said:


> Thanks man, eBaum's is useful for something! raise01:
> 
> AWWWWW COME ON, who the hell negged me for that? It's funny as hell! Get a sense of humor.....geez.


Dude, sorry, I meant to sign it - it was me.

I'm trying to have a conversation about all british fighters and the new guys comin through, and YET AGAIN we have to go through the Bisping hate.

Listen, I havn't got an issue with the Bisping hate, whatever, I'm a fan but I think the pics are funny, they are just old now, and this isn't the thread for it. 

There is a smacktalk section SPECIFICALLY for this sort of thing.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Pr0d1gy said:


> The greatest fighter who ever lived, and one of the greatest speakers, and now he can barely walk.


I disagree. Rocky Marciano is the greatest boxer of all time.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

jasvll said:


> That's a 2 year old publicity stunt between two Sportsline writers. The other guy took a pro-MMA side.


Wasn't aware of that - is this an old piece then?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Fighting through brain damage is awesome! Grappling is barbaric ....... :|

Whatever, this guy has obviously not seen an MMA matchup in 15 years.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Gosh, these boxers are so whiney. I wish they'd just shut the hell up, and respect Mixed Martial Arts for what it is.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

is this guy mentally ill?!!? mma is ghetto fabulous?! these boxing dickheads deserved to be beat up. the fact that boxing is a dying sport doesnt mean you'll get anymore fans printing lies out. i mean boxing is a great sport. i liked it before i knew what mma was. mma encompasses all aspects of fighting INCLUDING BOXING! these guys need to get a grip of reality and notice boxing is dead. mma is the new breed. boxing isnt forgotten but its still used today. this is more of what fighting is which is street figthing. you airent gonna box a guy alone in a real fight. you gotta take him down. these guys would never last in the cage


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> Wasn't aware of that - is this an old piece then?


Yeah, from May of 2007, before De La Hoya and Mayweather fought.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

Maybe writers like this have only seen the first UFC's which were a bit barbaric, but still had some rules. The sport of MMA is evolving at such a rapid pace that we have world class athletes competing in it. The PTI guys said it perfectly yesterday, Like baseball cards boxing is past its hayday, and there are the old guys still holding on.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Fearsome boxing skills of Mayweather? Yeah, defensively speaking he's the best ever, but watching him in the ring is about as boring as wallpaper.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I like dan hardy Hope he fights soon


----------



## erectus (Dec 4, 2006)

I think it is interesting and importan to watch and "learn", understand and read the arguments from MMA-haters in media.
These kind of articles will defenetive come up in countries that are still new to MMA. We have to prepare for war, I think this sport is to great to let it get drowned by ignorants and corrupted sports writers.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

F*** that guy!!
i sent him an email! lol

EDIT: ah crap i thoguht this was a new artical lol,( i dont ollow boxing so i wouldent have know that that fight was old), now i look like an idiot in the email i sent him lol


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

i think what many hardcore boxing fans hate about mma is that a boxer is underskilled to participate in any kind of fighting besides boxing.. look at francois botha in k1.. the man had a lot of potential but had difficulty using other body parts besides the upper body in a fight which can be considered a handicap. it's like playing soccer with just one foot.. you can do it up to a point but you can never ever achieve any higher level. and boxing fans know that subconciously but refuse to admit it, because it would mean that their sport is not what they feel towards it


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

The505Butcher said:


> I disagree. Rocky Marciano is the greatest boxer of all time.


Retiring undefeated does not make a person the greatest of all time. I'd be curious to hear why you picked him over a handful of guys that are more deserving. Any thoughts?


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

demoman993 said:


> Retiring undefeated does not make a person the greatest of all time. I'd be curious to hear why you picked him over a handful of guys that are more deserving. Any thoughts?


i think rocky balboa is the grestest boxer of all time, second would have to be appolo creed, and then clubber lang and then proberly ivan drago, or maybe tommy gun, and then mason dixon :thumb02:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Toxie said:


> i think what many hardcore boxing fans hate about mma is that a boxer is underskilled to participate in any kind of fighting besides boxing.. look at francois botha in k1.. the man had a lot of potential but had difficulty using other body parts besides the upper body in a fight which can be considered a handicap. it's like playing soccer with just one foot.. you can do it up to a point but you can never ever achieve any higher level. and boxing fans know that subconciously but refuse to admit it, because it would mean that their sport is not what they feel towards it


Toxie droppin some truth right there! Doesn't mean boxing sucks, it just makes it like Judo or any other martial art, and if they all admitted that, they wouldn't make the millions that they do.


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

You know, I've seen boxers "interviewed" on TV. I've seen MMA guys interviewed as well. I would guess the average UFC figher has an IQ 50 points higher than the average boxer, at least the ones I've seen interviewed.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

This article is from 2007.....the thread needs a BIG note adding to it.


----------



## doubletap45 (Mar 24, 2009)

Mike Freeman = ass clown with zero credibility


Puffed-Up Risumi Costs Sportswriter a New Job

By Howard Kurtz
Washington Post Staff Writer
Saturday, January 10, 2004; Page C04

A longtime New York Times sportswriter who left to join the Indianapolis Star has resigned from his new job after admitting that he falsified his résumé.

Mike Freeman, who covered professional football and basketball and did investigative reporting at the Times, apologized for telling the Star that he was a graduate of the University of Delaware. He said he attended the school for four years but did not graduate.

"These were lies," Freeman, 37, said in a statement posted on the Web site SportsPages.com. He added: "This was a terrible and unforgivable manipulation of the facts. . . . It was the only time I have told such falsehoods and no other deceptions have ever appeared in any of my newspaper stories or two books at any time in my 16 years of practicing journalism. Nevertheless, the information I gave the Star was wrong and I will be punished with the loss of my newspaper career."

Star Editor Dennis Ryerson said in an interview yesterday that he had accepted the resignation, although this was "a bit awkward" because Freeman had not yet started his job as a columnist.

"The message is, he will not be working at the Star," he said. "I'm very sorry about the way it turned out." Ryerson added that a college degree is not required to work at the Star, and in fact, he does not have one.

Ryerson disclosed the news to readers through the paper's Web site yesterday afternoon.

Freeman worked for The Washington Post in 1988 and again from 1990 to 1992, covering pro football. He has also written for the Dallas Morning News and Boston Globe. Freeman is the author of "Bloody Sundays: Inside the Dazzling, Rough-and-Tumble World of the NFL," published last year, and the 2000 book "ESPN: The Uncensored History."

In July, he reported for the Times on allegations of academic misconduct involving Ohio State running back Maurice Clarett.

In his statement, Freeman said "there are no excuses or alibis" for misrepresenting his résumé. "This is my fault and my fault alone. Most of all, I have hurt and disappointed close friends and family, particularly my wife, and for this I am truly sorry. I also want to apologize to the Star."


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

What you are actually reading in that ad hominem write up, is the ramblings of a desperate coward. 

He knows the sport of boxing (that came from the streets and of simple means but propped up by the elites as the sport of kings) is almost finished.

How can anyone with a half of wit about themselves refer to the UFC and its fighters as hooligans, barbarians ect. yet mention Tyson's ear biting in passing?

The last words and acts of a desperate few!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Boxing writers and promoters are so stupid, they fail to realize how much of a shared audiance there is an because of it they continuesly insult there audiance.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxie said:


> i think what many hardcore boxing fans hate about mma is that a boxer is underskilled to participate in any kind of fighting besides boxing.. look at francois botha in k1.. the man had a lot of potential but had difficulty using other body parts besides the upper body in a fight which can be considered a handicap. it's like playing soccer with just one foot.. you can do it up to a point but you can never ever achieve any higher level. and boxing fans know that subconciously but refuse to admit it, because it would mean that their sport is not what they feel towards it


Most boxing fans just hate the ignorance from UFC fans. Most MMA fans know so little about boxing they shouldn't even talk about it. I hear the same level of ignorance displayed to MMA if i watch an MMA event in a bar.

As for boxing being dead, popularity comes and goes. Obviously boxing isn't at it's height of popularity right now. But just go back 7-8-9 years and at how popular the UFC was. It was doing about 50,000 buys max a PPV and losing millions upon millions of dollars. On top of this MMA promotion after MMA promotion has died. Affliction, EliteXC, PrideFC, EFC, Bodog the list goes on and on.

Boxing has incredible skill with the hands. If you watch MMA and then watch elite boxers fighters the MMA fighters will look like amatuers. 

I can care less if a boxer would win or lose on MMA i want to see the best fighters in boxing fight each other hands only. 

MMA fans are the only fans thats delusionalal about their sport and seem to trash boxing at any chance they get. With the same argument, that you have about boxing being 1 dimensional. When i go onto a soccer or basketball forum i don't hear people say that track runners are 1D. Because they don't throw a ball through a hoop or kick a ball into a goal as well as run. It's almost as if MMA fans have been Am wrestlers, Karate, Ju Jitsu, Taekwondo, Judo or any other martial art and is jealous that Boxers can make a living off of their solo martial art. Not having to learn other martial arts on top of their own because their martial art solo can't draw crowds or get tv dates or put out PPV. In fact if you want to get technical they even had to combine it with boxing since boxing is a part of MMA.


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

If anyone comes to me asking about my preference. I would say MMA is more interesting to me. I respect people too much to blabber such idiocies.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mike Freeman is a fraud and a joke. And this article is two years old.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sweeping generalizations and stereotypes are easy…………………

Boxing 

6-7 deaths each year 
Usually high school dropouts or GEDs 
Only top 5 fighters make real money 
Annual number of big fights reduced
Loosing appeal to every demographic
One-dimensional 

Organizations are corrupt and greedy
Too many weight classes (can anyone name them all)
Only die hard fans know who the belt holders are


MMA 

Only 1 death in over 15 years
Often College educated
Top 20-30 make real money
Annual number of BIG fights keeps growing
Gaining appeal in EVERY demographic
Multidimensional
Fighter purses keep getting bigger, representation getting better
8 weight classes (fairly universally accepted)
Even casual fans know who the champ is


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I have ONE thing to say. If I'd like to get a PhD in mathematics, a subject in which I take great interest, It would take roughly 4 years of eduction. A BJJ Black Belt often takes over 6 years to achieve under a strict trainer. 

The sheer *amount* of for instance Demian Maia's knowledge in BJJ could be compared to a scientist's knowledge in his subject! And think of all the MMA-technique fighters like Nate Marquardt displays during their fights! MMA is a waaay more intellectual sport than "stand-and hit-eachother-and-get-permanent-brain-injuries". Also, what was Tyson if not a complete "ruffian"? He talked about a man biting another man's face off. How about starting with an ear?

I hope it's as Jasvll says, that this is just some publicity stunt.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Wow... I didn't know people this ignorant could read or write.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

What really sucked was that a bunch of 'MMA fans' wrote Freeman hate-filled e-mails, some of which included stuff like the N-word in reference to him, and he ran those in his next column to show how right he was.

The best thing to do with Freeman is to pay him no attention at all. He's a liar, a fraud and a sad excuse for a sports journalist and his ignorant drivel doesn't deserve the dignity of a response.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Most boxing fans just hate the ignorance from UFC fans. Most MMA fans know so little about boxing they shouldn't even talk about it. I hear the same level of ignorance displayed to MMA if i watch an MMA event in a bar.
> 
> As for boxing being dead, popularity comes and goes. Obviously boxing isn't at it's height of popularity right now. But just go back 7-8-9 years and at how popular the UFC was. It was doing about 50,000 buys max a PPV and losing millions upon millions of dollars. On top of this MMA promotion after MMA promotion has died. Affliction, EliteXC, PrideFC, EFC, Bodog the list goes on and on.
> 
> ...


I am not bashing boxing!! there is boxing in MMA but its just one of the branches forming the tree. Boxing in itself is but a twig. That's why in some people's opinion it's unidimensional. Who will bring boxing back? Anderson Silva? I am not underrating boxers' athletical skills either but just imagine, MMA fighters need to perfect every single one of their skills, in standup, clinch and ground. You just need to open your eyes and see clearly.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I love boxing as much as the next guy..but this is just sad. They should embrace each other...


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

See, that's the thing with boxing fans. I remember reading a issue of fighters only, and one of the writers claims 'it's not just the fact that boxing has been slowly suffocating for the past 30 years, it's just they can't stomach watching two men roll around the floor and elbow each other in the head.' Thats why many die hard boxing fans can't understand, they just don't realise the skill it takes. They call MMA barbaric, but Tyson was in that ring biting off ears, making threats to eat children and they loved him for it. Hypocritical or what?


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

joppp said:


> I have ONE thing to say. If I'd like to get a PhD in mathematics, a subject in which I take great interest, It would take roughly 4 years of eduction. A BJJ Black Belt often takes over 6 years to achieve under a strict trainer.
> 
> The sheer *amount* of for instance Demian Maia's knowledge in BJJ could be compared to a scientist's knowledge in his subject! And think of all the MMA-technique fighters like Nate Marquardt displays during their fights! MMA is a waaay more intellectual sport than "stand-and hit-eachother-and-get-permanent-brain-injuries". Also, what was Tyson if not a complete "ruffian"? He talked about a man biting another man's face off. How about starting with an ear?
> 
> I hope it's as Jasvll says, that this is just some publicity stunt.


What does education have to do with pro sports. Boxing is so hard that you basically have to be poor as f'k to want to do it. People from better than lower class backgrounds don't have the toughness to make it in professional boxing.

Ju Jitsu takes 6 years to get a black belt, likewise boxing takes years and years to percfect. That's why so many MMA fighters suck at boxing.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxie said:


> I am not bashing boxing!! there is boxing in MMA but its just one of the branches forming the tree. Boxing in itself is but a twig. That's why in some people's opinion it's unidimensional. Who will bring boxing back? Anderson Silva? I am not underrating boxers' athletical skills either but just imagine, MMA fighters need to perfect every single one of their skills, in standup, clinch and ground. You just need to open your eyes and see clearly.


I do see it clearly bro. Boxing in itself has many dimensions. There are lots of different styles in boxing. 

I know MMA fighters have to perfect each martial art to be succesful, unlike most people on here with their boxing trash talk i actually watch MMA and like it. It's just the ignorant fanboys on here trash talking boxing which makes me sick.

Theres lots of other martial arts out there, but they don't have regular PPV's or tv dates or sell out arenas worldwide, but i hear nobody trashing ju jitsu or judo or karate.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I gave up reading about 1/3 through.
Boxing Is a dying sport and they know It. The nuthuggers are doing everything possible to keep It alive, like spewing bullshit propaganda like this article.

In 10-15 years boxing will be as big as pole vault and fencing. Good riddance


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> http://www.cbssports.com/columns/story/10162545/2
> 
> By Mike Freeman
> 
> ...


i stopped ready at the part about kicking in the nuts... this is just wrong.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

joppp said:


> The sheer *amount* of for instance Demian Maia's knowledge in BJJ could be compared to a scientist's knowledge in his subject!


Umm, no. You can't really compare the two. Forgetting the fact that most Nobel laureates are feeble and old I would imagine it is much easier to get a black belt in BJJ than it is to win say, the Nobel Prize in physics. 

Or any scientific accomplishment really.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

The505Butcher said:


> I disagree. Rocky Marciano is the greatest boxer of all time.


Marciano wouldn't have been able to hit Ali in his prime, even on Marciano's best day. Ali is, quite simply, the fastest and most elusive heavyweight boxer to ever strap on the gloves. I respect Rocky, but he was not in Ali's league as a pugilist at all.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Pr0d1gy said:


> Marciano wouldn't have been able to hit Ali in his prime, even on Marciano's best day. Ali is, quite simply, the fastest and most elusive heavyweight boxer to ever strap on the gloves. I respect Rocky, but he was not in Ali's league as a pugilist at all.


Yeah i know. I am just a Marciano fan. I think he would beat everyone in any fight. I think he could beat Ali only because Ali would tire trying to beat him. I mean he did not really duck or dodge, and the thing is, he could do it without getting KOed. I would say Marciano in the 13th. 

Course i even think Marciano would be good in MMA because he was a college wrestler as well. I am just a huge Marciano fan and think that no one could beat him... EVER!!!


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't hate Bisping myself. I think he is a bit too cocky, almost seems like a bully, and I question if he has ever used PED's; but I think he is a fun fighter to watch and the best fighter in the UK far & away. Maybe you should engage someone for their opinion next time instead of negging out of anger...?

Oh, and I think that Nick guy that lost to Demarcus in the semi-final on TUF has a real future in MMA if he dedicates himself to becoming the best he can be. That first round was as exciting as I've seen in quite awhile.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Pr0d1gy said:


> instead of negging out of anger...?


Don't want to go off topic again - but anger?!?

lol, feeling anger on line, I think not - man, I am the most chilled person you will ever meet, let along getting angry on line!


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I think Semtex will do some damge to the lower teir UFC Fighters for definite!
Etim is superb and is coming along nicely and isnt being pushed along at a BS promoters pace unlike The Count who was screwed by the matchmakers.
Hardy has huge potential and could be a monster for any opponent if he doesnt stick so rigidly to a game plan like he did with Davis.
All in all the Brits aint doing bad and its only going to get better.
I knew there were going to be some that went off topic with the crap regards Bisping (grow up haters, remember its a Brazilian holding the belt):thumb02:


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i think bisping is the best but i really dont know or even seen any other British fighters besides bisping. the only other British fighter i know not that well is hardy and he sounds pretty good but ive never seen his fights


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Evil Ira said:


> So many British fighters in the UFC have had a chance to shine, and were clearly talented, but when the time came, tripped up.
> 
> Want an example of this? Try Lee Murray being arrested, or Michael Bisping suffering a KTFO loss to Dan Henderson at UFC 100 (which I doubt he might recover from, unfortunately).


SO many UK fighters have had the chance to shine! c'mon for one initally Murray/ Freeman/ Weir were really the initiates of the UK, Bisping was only guilty of believing the hype and dana white OMG hes lost once ffs and isnt exactly the only decent fighter to get tfko by Hendo e.g Silva.
British fighters are getting up to par and we as a country have some good developing fighters, we dont have anywhere near as many as the US regards MMA fighters as yet so the odds are against us but its a matter of time now there is money in the game and boxing is dying.


----------



## bdawg56kg (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxie said:


> I am not bashing boxing!! there is boxing in MMA but its just one of the branches forming the tree. Boxing in itself is but a twig. That's why in some people's opinion it's unidimensional. Who will bring boxing back? Anderson Silva? I am not underrating boxers' athletical skills either but just imagine, MMA fighters need to perfect every single one of their skills, in standup, clinch and ground. You just need to open your eyes and see clearly.


First let me come out and say that I'm not an MMA hater. I enjoy watching it very much. 

One thing you are missing is that while MMA fighters strive to perfect every aspect of the game, the reality is that they are far from it. Take a guy like GSP or Anderson Silva. They are among the top 2 P4P fighters in MMA, yet their boxing, kickboxing, bjj, wrestling are far from perfect. Throw them in against a specialist in each martial art and it won't even be a competition (I know GSP has awesome wrestling and maybe he could be among the very best in the world if he did it full time, but as it is now he would be soundly beaten by any top wrestler). And this is referring to arguable the top 2 P4P MMA fighters. For 95% of fighters in the UFC, they are so far from perfect in any martial art that it is sometimes laughable. Again, I'm not hating. If you have some technical knowledge of say boxing, you realize that many many MMA fighters make very fundamental mistakes.

I guess the question comes down to, is it harder to perfect one martial art, or be pretty good at all of them?


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

bdawg56kg said:


> First let me come out and say that I'm not an MMA hater. I enjoy watching it very much.
> 
> One thing you are missing is that while MMA fighters strive to perfect every aspect of the game, the reality is that they are far from it. Take a guy like GSP or Anderson Silva. They are among the top 2 P4P fighters in MMA, yet their boxing, kickboxing, bjj, wrestling are far from perfect. Throw them in against a specialist in each martial art and it won't even be a competition (I know GSP has awesome wrestling and maybe he could be among the very best in the world if he did it full time, but as it is now he would be soundly beaten by any top wrestler). And this is referring to arguable the top 2 P4P MMA fighters. For 95% of fighters in the UFC, they are so far from perfect in any martial art that it is sometimes laughable. Again, I'm not hating. If you have some technical knowledge of say boxing, you realize that many many MMA fighters make very fundamental mistakes.
> 
> I guess the question comes down to, is it harder to perfect one martial art, or be pretty good at all of them?


Fedor is a ***** champ.. gsp is a black belt in karate and bjj. Also, don't forget that the UFC doesn't allow its fighters to compete in anything else so i don't think it's fair to make such claims. 95% seems a bit extreme too.. and to answer your question, definately be pretty good at all of them because that makes a fighter versatile versus one tracked


----------



## JimmyBoy (Jul 9, 2009)

The505Butcher said:


> I disagree. Rocky Marciano is the greatest boxer of all time.


Guy is a legend!

But as for the article, it seems to me that boxers are worried that their hierarchy has been passed on to a new sport. Boxing is very linear, MMA has many angles, many facets of the game which keep it interesting. Boxers like Mayweather etc have no idea what to do about the fact that less and less people are interested in boxing hence they say the things that they do. Boxing originally - I'm sure, although I quote no sources, was about who could beat who up in a ring. Rules developed and boxing as we know it was born. MMA initially developed somewhat like Vale Tudo - No Holds Barred - pitting the best styles against each other to determine which was best. This was, again, all about who could beat up the next guy in a ring. However, MMA has evolved to a point in which it is about athleticism, skill, determination, ability, desire, etc, etc. Not unlike boxing did. However MMA has the ability to constantly evolve and change, as different, more successful styles are used, unlike boxing which is forever static and, as stated, is becoming boring.

I take interest in MMA and the UFC because of its continuing evolution of fighting styles - these guys are constantly trying to assess which style, which martial form will give them the edge and enable them to win the fight. 

Also, regarding barbarism..... Boxing has far more victims of trauma related illnesses and problems (especially brain related problems) than MMA does. Plus, look at the reffing in both sports, boxers are allowed to get stuck in again after a knock down (after a 10 count), however in MMA if you are knocked down & cant cover up & defend yourself you are deemed as beaten - due to the hands of your oppressor. Being a young sport, it would be unfair to compare MMA with boxing regarding long term issues, however as mentioned, MMA has stringent rules setting it apart from boxing with regard to cranial trauma in particular. 


As for the 'beer drinkers' comment from Mayweather, what does he think his fans drink? and aren't we all animals at the end of the day?

Thanks for reading,

J


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

Pr0d1gy said:


> What boxers say isn't even worth reading, and hasn't been since Ali started getting punch drunk 4 life....poor guy. The greatest fighter who ever lived, and one of the greatest speakers, and now he can barely walk.
> 
> Isn't Mayweather the clown who said that WWE is real skill and MMA is just animals? I'm pretty sure he said something almost exactly to that extent. Sorry Floyd, but Rich Franklin and many other MMA fighters are college educated and not little loudmouth wannabe thugs. :confused03:


yeah didnt 50 cent bitch slap him


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Grotty said:


> SO many UK fighters have had the chance to shine! c'mon for one initally Murray/ Freeman/ Weir were really the initiates of the UK, Bisping was only guilty of believing the hype and dana white OMG hes lost once ffs and isnt exactly the only decent fighter to get tfko by Hendo e.g Silva.
> British fighters are getting up to par and we as a country have some good developing fighters, we dont have anywhere near as many as the US regards MMA fighters as yet so the odds are against us but its a matter of time now there is money in the game and boxing is dying.


I might have come off a bit wrong on that post.

I'm actually from England, and I forgot to mention how much talent we are pumping out of our little island.

Michael Bisping (not sure he'll come back from that loss though), Dan Hardy, Paul Taylor, Terry Etim, Paul Kelly.

As you've mentioned we also had many pioneers such as Mark Weir, James Zikic, Ian Freeman.


----------



## bdawg56kg (Nov 19, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> I do see it clearly bro. Boxing in itself has many dimensions. There are lots of different styles in boxing.
> 
> I know MMA fighters have to perfect each martial art to be succesful, unlike most people on here with their boxing trash talk i actually watch MMA and like it. It's just the ignorant fanboys on here trash talking boxing which makes me sick.
> 
> Theres lots of other martial arts out there, but they don't have regular PPV's or tv dates or sell out arenas worldwide, but i hear nobody trashing ju jitsu or judo or karate.


You are the only one making any sense in this thread. If you look at why most of you hate boxing, it's for very petty and childish reasons. You base your hatred off what a boxing writer writes or what Mayweather says, yet this really has nothing at all to do with the sport itself. No wonder a lot of boxing fans hate MMA, just look at the childish remarks Dana White makes. 

A lot of you claim boxing sucks because it is boring. This is really a stupid argument. I think golf and baseball are boring, does that mean both sports suck? Absolutely not. It's boring to me because I have no knowledge about it, and therefore can't appreciate the skill and intricacies. Here's a tip. Join a boxing gym for a few months and learn a lot of the technical aspects of the sport: things like feints, shoulder rolls, head movement, footwork, etc. I 100% guarantee boxing will become a lot more interesting and entertaining to you. The same goes for any sport. 

It's okay to think one sport is better than the other (although I don't necessarily think so), but base it off knowledge (and preferably experience), not off what some guy says in an interview, or who would win in a street fight.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Neer & Pellegrino on the Underground*

Posted on the Underground forum. 

Funny to see both fighters chatting in the same thread, lol



> “Hey guys I figured I’d come on here and explain my fight a little. 1 thing I wish I would have done is just try to get up. The reason I didn't was because when he stood up, he was waiting for me to do so. Soon as I would of, he would of spun around and take my back. If I had it to do over again I would have just took the risk. I was complaining about the ref standing us up because c'mon he can't stand us up 1 time? But I guess you can't when you’re basically from the same town as my opponent. I watched the same ref being buddy buddy with all the guys on the card from New Jersey. My main problem with Kurt was b4 the fight he talked how it was going to be a war and he was going to leave it all out there and blah blah. Well in my opinion he didn't at all. If you’re going to play it safe and stick to a game plan just say that. Don’t talk like it's going to be a great fight.”
> 
> “I didn't hold him in my closed guard and wait for a stand-up because I don't stall. I try to finish. You would think a black belt would do that too. I think the ref was biased whether he was trying to or not. When you have a guy coming into your state and fighting a hometown guy your going to be biased whether your trying to or not. I felt like I won the fight anyways. I was the one who almost finished the fight. I was the one going for stuff. He was the one defending the whole fight but I knew the judges would give it to him no matter what because if you’re on top you win no matter what. If the fight would have gone until someone tapped or got TKO’d everyone knows who would have won. Kurt was on a 2 fight win streak. He wasn't in danger of being cut. That’s it guys I’m out. Thanks to all for the support.”
> 
> ...


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

what website is this


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

read the first 5 words



> Posted on the Underground forum.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Gotta say I agree with Pellegrino. It's a fight, so it's about winning and not about entertainment in the first place. Some gameplans are just more entertaining than others.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Josh just got pwned.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

I can understand his frustrations but Josh needs to forget about brawling and work on his skills. You can't complain because your opponent didn't play to your strengths. He's trying to beat you, dumb-ass!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Personally, I'd say the Josh Neer vs Kurt Pellegrino fight at UFC 101 was like the Chael Sonnen vs Dan Miller fight at UFC 98.

The winner (Pellegrino/Sonnen) sits in the loser's guard (Neer/Miller) while the loser throws useless submission attempts.

While both fights weren't the most exciting fights in the world, both of the winners tried to *win*, *not make an exciting fight*.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Bispings opponent at 105?*

So, who will Bisping be fighting at UFC 105 in Machester, England in November.

Bisping has confirmed that he is fighting at 105

http://www.bisping.tv/

Initial rumours stated that Bisping will fight Wanderlei, but due to OTHER rumours (although only suggested on the rumour train MMABAY) Wanderlei is out for the rest of the year due to surgery.

So, who is in for a realistic chance of being set to fight Bisping?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

First of all, since it's 1 AM and I've had 3 hours of sleep in the last 24 hours, I thought this thread was saying bisping was going to fight at 105 weight. I was like "what..?".

I hope he fights someone good, someone that will test(beat) him. I was hoping for Wanderlei, but if it turns out true he is out, then I'm not sure.

We'll see who the UFC gives him.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Unless Hamill drops to 185, that fight doesn't make much sense. Although I'd love to see it. I could see Bisping going against Akiyama.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Who said the Middleweight division was shallow?

Out of all the choices there, I would have liked to see Wanderlei fight Bisping, but since that might not happen, I voted for Kendall Grove.

Fine, it may not be that of a logical choice, but who does not want to see the two winners of The Ultimate Fighter 3 fight?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I didn't see the poll.

Gosh, I am sooo tired.

I went with Sexyama.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

I said at the time of his loss I think the UFC will give him someone like Alan Belcher. The Akiyama fight would also be good and a bit more high profile.

I'm assuming (but really really hoping not) that the UFC plan to headline 105 with Bisping. If so I'd say its more likely to be Sexyama. Wandy would have been awesome and probably the only Bisping-based main event I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd be gutted if they headline 105 with Bisping. In the UK we like to see the UK guys fighting, but any main event with Bisping in pretty much sucks. We're really not so patriotic that we need to have Bisping headlining to turn up. The last card he headlined was 89 against Leben, again in the UK, and that was an awful card.

I would much rather see a solid card with a big name headliner over a card stacked with UK nothing fighters and Bisping headlining in a feed fight. I like Bisping, Dan Hardy and the like, but I don't want the whole card to revolve around them. Having a real big name headlining the event would sell far more than Bisping vs 'insert weak fighter to make him look good here'. 

I have to say, Bisping-Wanderlei would be a very interesting fight though. I'm a big Wandy fan, so seeing him giving Bisping back to back knockouts would be quite entertaining. The rest of the names listed in the poll would be very disappointing main events.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

as far as I can gather, the event will feature the following

Bisping vs ?
Hardy vs ?
James Wilks
Ross Pearson
Paul Daley
Etim?

I reckon they are going to make it a complete brit stacker.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Which will mean it sucks bad. I like watching Hardy fight, and I'm interested to see Paul Daley, but Daley's fighting at 103 against Brian Foster, so it's very unlikely that he'll be fighting at 105 as well. The rest, pretty meh as far as I'm concerned. Wilks showed some skills in the TUF finale, so it'll be interesting to see if he fights, but Pearson and an inevitible feed fight for Bisping to headline offers very little in sale value for me.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Was it not already announced somewhere that Bisping was gonna fight wandy at 105? Anyway, I think that fight makes sense, Wandy needs a win too so they'll both be up for it...


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Forgot about Daley fighting at 103.

Have they got rid of Al-Turk yet?, If not I reckon he'll fight too.

I see this event being basically every brit possible. Not saying I like it, but that's how it will be. I bet they give it a name to reflect that too.

ALSO.....I am almost certain that Bisping will headline, and your right, that sucks.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Scrap that, just saw the post about Wandy's face... I reckon Sexyama with Bisping to win by decision.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> I see this event being basically every brit possible. Not saying I like it, but that's how it will be. I bet they give it a name to reflect that too.


I thought that about the name too. United Kingdom vs the World or something similar. We can only hope they bring in good guys to fight the Brits.

I'm going to go to it because it's basically just over an hour from where I live, but that doesn't mean I'm happy about it. Might the Brit fighters not want to go fight over in the States for some experience/spectacle?

I would honestly prefer the UFC to come over once a year with a stacked card instead of two half-baked efforts. They wont sell out arenas with their current method. They are also misunderstanding the UK fans.

I could care less about Pearson/Wilks/Al-Turk, even Bisping to an extent. He doesn't excite me as a fighter.

You can also probably add Paul Taylor and John Hathaway to the list.

With Bisping/Hardy/Pearson/Wilks/Taylor - Al-Turk/Etim/Hathaway/Daley.

That's easily a card's worth of Brits who aren't currently booked and could fight. If Daley doesn't get a long medical after 103 there's no reason at all why he couldn't fight. I hope he does. Oh and they should make Hardy vs Phil Baroni.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

& Kelly too, forgot about him

Bisping
Hardy
Pearson
Wilks
Taylor
Kelly
Hardy
Al Turk
Etim
Hathaway
Daley


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Ha durr cant believe I forgot about Paul Kelly. He needs a step up in competition a 155. He hasn't exactly set the world alight with his two wins. I thought he was going to eat Roli but that didn't happen.

I can see them making fights like Al-Turk vs Struve, Pearson vs Siver with some of the European guys coming in.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

So Wanderlei is defo out.



> Quick update on the potential Wanderlei Silva fight. Unfortunately thats not gonna happen. He's undergone facial surgery, so obviously won't be fighting in the near future. Rumours are he's actually out for the rest of the year.
> So as of right now, Im still unaware of who I'll be facing at UFC 105. Obviously as stated before, when I know, you know.


http://bisping.tv/


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Let's do Anderson Silva.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Kane the WWE superstar?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Pr0d1gy said:


> Let's do Anderson Silva.


this one is better than winning at the lottery :happy01:

btw, i voted for belcher


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

They could still salvage this card if it had Bisping head-lining. I don't really like Bisping very much, because he hasn't impressed me as a fighter or person as of yet. Hardy on the other hand, I'm interested in seeing where this kid could go. I think he's already shown more potential than Bisping, and of the UK's fighters he's really the only one I've taken to so far. You could have him battle Hughes. I was hearing rumors about this fight. It would really give Hardy a chance to work on his wrestling and make a big statement for himself. I could see him winning. He seems to have good power in the stand-up. If he kept it standing and worked his TDD I think he could beat Hughes who with each fight is looking more and more one-dimensional. I propose this card:

Bisping vs either Akiyama or Thales Leites. Thales would be a bigger test for Bisping, imo. I could see Bisping decisioning Akiyama. And wouldn't really do much for Bisping's career. A win over Thales would put him back in the mix of that division. 

Hardy vs Hughes would be a great coming out party for Hardy. I don't think he's a GSP or anything, but he will give some tough fights to top 10 WW's.

And Pearson vs Guida or Danzig another case where this would give a UK fighter the opportunity to showcase just where he's at in the division. The way I see it, there's no point in these guys wasting years of their lives being built up. If they're serious about themselves being legit contenders, they should not waste time trying to get into the mix. Whether or not it was intentional Bisping seemed to have been fed opponents for as long as the UFC could justify doing so. I hate seeing that put on fighters. It not only gives them a false sense of security, but wastes valuable time in their lives.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

It would be interesting to see if Hardy could overcome Hughes. I agree with him being a better prospect than Bisping. I'm just not too sure Hughes would go for a fight in the UK again. I can't remember whether he said something but I seem to think he wants to take fights in the States and nearer to home. I might have dreamt it.

Leites is cut so that fight couldn't happen with Bisping. I think the UFC need to think carefully about how they construct a Bisping main event. What slight shred of respect the US fans had for him was obliterated by TUF and the Hendo fight. So although it will be a free Spike card, seeing his face on the poster might be a turn off for some.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I picked Hammil just because I really want to see that rematch but I know it won't be happening. More realistically I would say Sexyama would make sense. 

UK cards usually don't do much for me because it seems like the matchmaking simply revolves around UK patriotism, with some exceptions (Cro-cop vs. Gonzaga, AA vs. Werdum.) If Bisping is headlining I hope they find a big name opponent for him or I won't be very interested.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought they reversed their decision to cut Thales?


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Servatose said:


> I thought they reversed their decision to cut Thales?


It got re-reversed apparently. But who knows. Dana said they would keep him but then changed his mind after a meeting. The whole thing made Kevin Iole look a bit stupid. So McCrory is also gone unfortunately.

Unless it's all been re-re-reversed...

http://mmajunkie.com/news/15852/des...-and-thales-leites-in-fact-cut-by-the-ufc.mma


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I went Wandy but isnt he havin surgery on his face????


So I guess I would have to go with Sexy.........


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Sexyama will KO bisping with his patented banana milk uppercut.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Simmi said:


> It got re-reversed apparently. But who knows. Dana said they would keep him but then changed his mind after a meeting. The whole thing made Kevin Iole look a bit stupid. So McCrory is also gone unfortunately.
> 
> *Unless it's all been re-re-reversed...*
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/15852/des...-and-thales-leites-in-fact-cut-by-the-ufc.mma


LMAO that would be retarded.


----------



## WELOVEMMA (Aug 17, 2009)

yea u know its fun to see bisping get t k o multiple times and a year lol


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

I vote Sexyama, I think that could be cool (but not as the ME).


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

The Hardy/ Hughes suggestion is a great one, and one that I didn't think of before. I think that would be a really good fight but I reckon Hughes will think it's a step down in competition (I don't think it is, but I feel Hughes think's he's still a top dog)

The Pearson danzig/Guida suggestion, won't happen. I hear what you are saying about that being a great fight, and I agree completely about the matchmakers not feeding them lower level fighters, but that IS the way it is going to be, they won't give Pearson a big name like that straight away.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

I voted sexy, but really do think he should move to 170.

Is this wandy rumor true? I've heard conflicting stories


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Wand is defo out until next year


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

sexyama ftw....... he needs to do more fights so he can be a better fighter


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ramram22 said:


> I voted sexy, but really do think he should move to 170.
> 
> Is this wandy rumor true? I've heard conflicting stories





LjStronge said:


> Wand is defo out until next year


 
Yeah there is another thread bout it... went Wandy too but then changed to Sexy with the news of Wandy's facial operation.......:thumbsup:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Damarques Johnson VS Peter Sobotta at UFC 105*

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=9401&zoneid=13



> A welterweight contest between DaMarques Johnson (9-7) and Peter Sobotta (8-2) is set for UFC 105 on Nov. 14 in Manchester, England.
> 
> Sources close to the fight informed MMAWeekly.com of the match-up on Tuesday evening. The event has yet to be announced by the UFC, and is expected to take place at the Manchester Evening News Arena.
> 
> ...


Johnson is going to get boo'd pretty badly I feel. No dis-respect, but the uk fans don't like the guy because of TUF9. Not that I think he'll care, I reckon he'll relish it!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah he'll probably get boo'd but I reckon he'll also beat Pete Sobotta giving him a nice start to his career.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

This whole card is going to be rammed with TUF 9 winners and rejects isn't it.

Next they will be bringing in some European can for Dean Amasinger!


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Both of these guy's are 0-1 in the UFC so the loser of this fight will most likely be released.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Simmi said:


> This whole card is going to be rammed with TUF 9 winners and rejects isn't it.
> 
> Next they will be bringing in some European can for Dean Amasinger!


Think you're forgetting that it's what us UK fans want to see. We wouldn't possibly turn up to an event that included genuinely popular fighters within the UFC, with a good card, we're far more likely to turn up to watch our prodigal son, Michael Bisping and his fellow TUF9 heroes. Thanks UFC!

As for this fight, incredibly meh. I thought DaMarques got away with being a massive bell-end on the TUF show, just because Bisping's English and made into the far more popular hate figure. Don't like the guy at all. Was massively over-hyped on the show, yet never looked convincing and then was comprehensively out-fought by James Wilks. Don't see why he deserves a fight in the UFC really.

105 is shaping up to be an awful, awful card from the stuff we've been hearing. Poor Manchester.

Edit: Actually, just read the news regarding Bisping vs Wanderlei. That's slighly more positive, a fight I'm actually looking forward to. Just a shame the rest of the card will consist of either British fighters within the UFC already, or TUF contestants.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Edit: Actually, just read the news regarding Bisping vs Wanderlei. That's slighly more positive, a fight I'm actually looking forward to. Just a shame the rest of the card will consist of either British fighters within the UFC already, or TUF contestants.


Not fighting, Wanderlei is out


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Am i the only Brit that actually is looking forward to watching Damarques Johnson live?


----------



## bileye (Feb 7, 2008)

LjStronge said:


> Not fighting, Wanderlei is out



Lj, you always seem to be an active follower regarding the UK events. What you thinking now about the possible card?.

Wanderlei is my hero so I'm pretty gutted. I've been to all live UK events and I'm pretty much losing hope regarding them. Cant help but feel we're gonna get screwed for 105.

Time to start saving for Las Vegas me thinks!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

bileye said:


> Lj, you always seem to be an active follower regarding the UK events. What you thinking now about the possible card?.
> 
> Wanderlei is my hero so I'm pretty gutted. I've been to all live UK events and I'm pretty much losing hope regarding them. Cant help but feel we're gonna get screwed for 105.
> 
> Time to start saving for Las Vegas me thinks!


I reckon it will be an alright card. You have to remember dude that the yanks (sorry, americans) get this event for free on Spike-

so.....Dana won't put any super big fights on, because he can put those fights on an american card and sell PPV's because of the interest.

The UFC basically always end up in a tight spot with the UK events, because they have to balance keeping those who are going happy, those who want to watch a decent card on tele (it is a numbered event after all, not a UFN) and their pockets because they make no returns from PPV.

I think we will see the following fight on this card

Bisping (my money is on him fighting Akiyama)
Hardy
Wilks
Pearson

Possibles are
Al Turk
Etim
Hathaway
Kelly
Taylor

I think they will stack it with brits, try and get the brit crowd happy with seeing our boys fighting live, but still trying to put on exciting fights for those back in the states.

At the end of the day, we will never get super amazing cards over here, not unless they charge the americans a PPV to watch it and the yanks just wouldn't put up with that.

It's just the way it is.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Forget top 10 fighters, forget the UFC bringing the best fights, all I'm interested in as a shit load of beer, patriotism and some TUF rejects.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sobotta by TKO. :thumbsup: I might be slightly biased though. :confused02:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Bob Pataki said:


> Forget top 10 fighters, forget the UFC bringing the best fights, all I'm interested in as a shit load of beer, patriotism and some TUF rejects.


I'm taking this as sarcasm - surely it might be right? lol


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I think that a lot of the British fighters are very entertaining and am quite happy to see them fight. I agree with LJ though, they're not gonna put on some mega fight that will seriously affect division standings, these tours abroad are merely to appease the foreign fans.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

if demarques is good, he should prove that in this fight. otherwise, it's lights out for him i think.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> I'm taking this as sarcasm - surely it might be right? lol


Of course it is :thumb02:

Is it just down to finacial reasons? I'm not so sure, I thought Liddell vs Shogun was meant to happen over here, and I think Anderson was offered a fight here. 105 I think will be a weak card due to scheduling and the apparent demand for British fighters in the UFC rather than financial reasons.

We've had Rampage vs Henderson, Cro Cop vs Gonzaga, Penn vs Stevenson and Hughes vs Alves but it seems the more time goes on the weaker the cards get over here. Maybe that is due to the UFC realising they don't make as much and save the big headliners for the US, I'm not sure.

Sure the Brits and TUF rejects can put on some good fights, but when you pay that much money just seeing 'good fights' doesn't quite fit the bill. Naturally, I want to see some big name fighters and some important fights. 

Even by 95's standard 105 is going to be weak, that card had the likes of Marquardt, Maia, Sanchez, Santos and Kos but none of the fights meant a great deal.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone heard when they will put the tickets on sale for this? Fighters Only said it would be a while ago but they obviously got lied to.

I do really want to go but I will have to think long and hard about whether I can really justify forking out to go to this. I never thought I'd actually have lower expectations than I did for 95. Obviously we all know how that turned out but still. 

They may as well just go ahead and call this what it is. Fight Night 20.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Who are these guys?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont care if the card is weak, im still gonna pay to go, for the pure atmosphere of it. I paid £238 for a ticket to UFC 89 and ok it wasnt the best of events, but i loved every minute of it.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I dont care if the card is weak, im still gonna pay to go, for the pure atmosphere of it. I paid £238 for a ticket to UFC 89 and ok it wasnt the best of events, but i loved every minute of it.


Where did you sit paying that much?


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Decent undercard fight, Sobotta is a tough dude he hung in there with Taylor, i think Demarques takes it though, he'll come back strong after the Wilks fight.


----------



## Dedicate (Aug 10, 2008)

Damaques will walk away with a win. I hope its an impressive one though, I want to start seeing him on the main card.:thumb02:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Florian fills in for Rogan at UFN19*



> Kenny Florian will fill in for Joe Rogan as color commentator at UFC Fight Night 19 on Sept. 16 at the Cox Convention Center in Oklahoma City, Okla. Rogan will be absent filming a movie.
> 
> "I'll be commentating a UFC Fight Night coming up in September," Florian told MMAWeekly.com. "I think Joe Rogan is filming a movie. He'll be out for that, but I"ll be around."
> 
> ...


http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=9412&zoneid=13

Good choice, I like Florian's commentary. He does a good job, nice to see the UFC using his skills as much as they can. Good guy and an intelligent fighter.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Yeah this is a good replacement. Florian is an intelligent guy and interesting to listen to.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

He did an awesome job at 83. More to the point wtf is Rogan doing in a movie. Pineapple Express 2?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I wish they could have gotten Randy, I'd much rather have him than Kenny.

Much, Much rather.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Kinda hard for him to commentate his own fight...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Commentate on his own fight?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

UFN 19, not UFC 102


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Oh my bad. Well I guess Randy's training and stuff.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks like Joe will be in the upcoming Sandler film The Zookeeper.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1222817/

Can't say it looks too awesome but GG joe on getting the foot in the Hollywood door!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It also has Bas in there as a voice character.

Cool.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Is this an animated movie?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Brandon Vera - I'll hold both belts*

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/08/20/09/brandon-vera-no-more-talking-no-more-questioning



> Brandon Vera is tired of all the talking. It is very easy to imagine the typical Vera training sessions as intense mental battles where talking, save light colloquialisms with teammates, is a punishment. Be clear, Vera loves the MMA public. Had it not been for you, me and the world, his highlight reels wouldn’t be celebrated nor his progress considered a beacon for MMA’s bright future. Still when the talking constantly revolves around doubt on his abilities as an athlete and whether he still has that ‘thing’ that made the fans ooze star struck at his very mention, Vera is not much of a conversationalist with the media these days.
> 
> “Being hungry, and being broke. No bull,” says Vera when asked why he thinks he became an instant fan and media darling once his brand of fighting was exposed. Vera is one of those kismet stories that arise in sports entertainment every so often when the stars align just right for an instant page turning story. For him it started out just being a fan.
> 
> ...


That last bit



> “I’ll hold both belts – light heavyweight and heavyweight


No Offence Vera, but you aint holding no belts, let alone 2, I'm sorry to say it, and I don't want to Vera bash, but he's delusional


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, nice find man.
I like Vera, but I agree with you. Not bashing him at all, but I'm calling it as I see it. Vera you are not championship material, especially in 2 weight classes.

If he proves me wrong, well then all the power to him


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Oh Vera...


----------



## highland (Mar 11, 2009)

Funny the 1st sentence is "Bradon is tired of all the talking"

Then proceeds to talk a lot of pish


----------



## mihklo (Jun 18, 2008)

i have never like this guy. he seems so cocky when he hasnt really done much to warrant bein so cocky.


----------



## highland (Mar 11, 2009)

As long as he doesnt talk in fooking metaphors for the whole event I'll be happy...

If he says the words "beast" or "master" I might have to throw something at the screen!!!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

They must've changed the meaning of "holding the belt" to "getting ass kicked by gatekeepers"


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I thought Kenny was very good for the WEC, I look forward to hearing his colour. commentary.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

The only belt he'll ever hold is the KOTC belt.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

lmaooooo @ dude thinking that.

good fighter though, fan of him most def but LOOOOOOL


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Vera will never touch UFC Gold


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

the only way he'll ever hold 2 belts is if he ass kisses his way into black house and shines up anderson and lyoto's belts for them.

vera's not put on a decent performance since he beat mir, and now he's talking about winning titles. how about beating a relevant fighter before making claims of winning a title, yet alone 2.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Lay and play = best typo ever.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

There's a rumor going around that Joe Rogan will be a voice actor for...

*"The Polar Express 2"*

Any other word on this?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Paul Kelly vs Denis Siver at UFC 105*

http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=2948



> Wolfslair lightweight Paul Kelly is to be matched with German lightweight Dennis Siver at UFC 105, Fighters Only has been told.
> 
> A German source informed us on Thursday morning that the two have verbally agreed to the fight although bout agreements are yet to be completed.
> 
> ...


Another brit on the card. I love watching Kelly fight, should be good, I'll have to look into Siver a bit more, my knowledge on him is limited


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

never heard his commentate.... should be really fun


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Paul Kelly by Decision.

*yawn*


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't think it is outside the realm of possibility that he could hold the light-heavyweight belt. Not likely but possible. I do think it is highly, highly improbable that he will have the heavyweight championship belt.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Fieos said:


> I don't think it is outside the realm of possibility that he could hold the light-heavyweight belt. Not likely but possible. I do think it is highly, highly improbable that he will have the heavyweight championship belt.



I guess anything is possible, but i just dont think that vera will be a champ. he isnt a bad fighter by any means, he just isnt at the level to be a top 5 LHW.

And I honestly think Vera vs Lesnar would be a joke.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

If I was Vera, I'd try to build back some momentum before making statements like that.


----------



## Boppers (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh Vera your a gas man


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

he's been sniffing too much gunpowder and it's gotten to his brain. lhw - a big MAYBE- hw. never


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*UFC 105's Fight Card*

Things have started moving pretty quick as of late. Although we are still none the wiser as to who Bisping will be fighting. I am starting to think that maybe a main card without Bisping will be added considering the fights that have been announced so far.

Micheal Bisbing vs Denis Kang
Dan Hardy vs ???
Ross Pearson vs Aaron Riley
James Wilks vs. Matt Brown
Damarques Johnson vs. Peter Sobotta
Paul Kelly vs. Dennis Siver
Roli Delgado VS. Andre Winner 

I'm pretty sure that Hardy & Bisping will be fighting, that's what I have put them up there, although I reckon Etim and Taylor and maybe Al-Turk will be added too.


----------



## Boppers (Aug 18, 2009)

UFC105 has to be in England anyway have a look at all the English fighters


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I think Bisping v Sexyama could be a good bout for both involved, as for Hardy, whom I'm more looking forward to seeing, I think someone like Koscheck, Jake Shields or even Thiago Alves could be a good fight for him. If he wins one of those, especially if it was Alves he'd be in serious contention.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Boppers said:


> UFC105 has to be in England anyway have a look at all the English fighters


What? lol

Of course it's in England. Machester is confirmed. I AM looking at theEnglish fighters, hence the thread? :confused03:


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

MICHAEL THE COUNT BISPING VS. ROSS POINTON 3!!! 

SOMEONE IS GETTING KTFO!!!

Should call the card: Nemesis. XD


----------



## Boppers (Aug 18, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> What? lol
> 
> Of course it's in England. Machester is confirmed. I AM looking at theEnglish fighters, hence the thread? :confused03:



Haha i knew it,when they come to different countries they try to have a couple of fighters from that country,they tried to do that when they came to Ireland accept they could only find one acceptable fighter and he got owned big time and immediately got dropped from the UFC after fighting just one of his schedueled five fights in the UFC,mma isnt our strong suit haha


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

They should do UFC vs Russia that would be fun


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> I think Bisping v Sexyama could be a good bout for both involved, as for Hardy, whom I'm more looking forward to seeing, I think someone like Koscheck, Jake Shields or even Thiago Alves could be a good fight for him. If he wins one of those, especially if it was Alves he'd be in serious contention.


Oh please GOD let it be Alves. I would love too see him live. And is Wanderlei definatley a 'No' for this card ?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

JackAbraham34 said:


> And is Wanderlei definatley a 'No' for this card ?


That's right, out till next year


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

The only way he will hold 2 belts is if he asks Nicely to Brock and Lyoto


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I actually like to hear stuff like this from Vera. It may come off as delusional but if he actually believes he can do it then I say lets see what he can do. And no, I'm not saying that there's any real possibility of him beating Brock, or Lyoto for that matter, but you can't fault the guy for believing in himself. I wanna see another "BOOM KNEE!" at 102.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

I will Put my first born child on the Fact he will never Hold ANY belt in the UFC


----------



## XxBountyKat69xX (Aug 20, 2009)

GarethUFC said:


> The only way he will hold 2 belts is if he asks Nicely to Brock and Lyoto


LOL thats good.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

Sexyama is suspended until January 2010 with a broken orbital bone,pretty much scratches him off of possible opponents


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Seeomg as he got owned by Werdum and outpointed by jardine then i see no reason why he cant be the greatest ever. I dont really mind this kind of talk, but he should at least get a win over a top thirty guy before he starts proclaiming himself the king of the world. The last decent win he had was over a mentally and physically broken Mir and i dont even remember how long ago that was.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

highland said:


> Funny the 1st sentence is "Bradon is tired of all the talking"
> 
> Then proceeds to talk a lot of pish


I was thinking the shame thing, .

Vera has said he wa going to be HW champion before....that worked out well. Know what? He'll never be HW or LHW top 5...and yesh, I am bashing Vera, why shouldn't I? Dude is clearly insane.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

The should put him against belcher, that would pretty much guarantee a good stand up war.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Agree with the TS, He isn't going to hold either belt, unless a big plane crash kill of 50% of the fighters in both divisions.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Jimdon said:


> Sexyama is suspended until January 2010 with a broken orbital bone,pretty much scratches him off of possible opponents


Really?

Is this confirmed anywhere? Akiyama was my fav for Bisping.

You got a source?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Roli Delgado VS. Andre Winner at UFC 105*

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=9413&zoneid=13



> A lightweight bout has been added to the UFC's upcoming return to England on Nov. 14 as "Ultimate Fighter" season 9 runner-up Andre Winner returns to action for the first time since the show's finale to take on "Ultimate Fighter" season 8 fighter Roli Delgado.
> 
> The news was confirmed to MMAWeekly.com on Thursday by sources close to the fight.
> 
> ...


Yet another brit added!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I've edited my first pot to include Roli Delgado VS. Andre Winner 

They better announce a main card fight soon!


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

For the first time I'm actually considering not going to this.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Simmi said:


> For the first time I'm actually considering not going to this.


lol, I know man, I hear ya, I was like

"I'm going, no matter what!" 

now I'm like

"er, give me 1 big fight at least!"


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

The loser of this fight will most likely get released.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> The loser of this fight will most likely get released.


THIS!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes Vera you are going to kick the shit out of Machida and Lesnar.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA good one


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> They must've changed the meaning of "holding the belt" to "getting ass kicked by gatekeepers"


Lol, classic

Much rep..


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

I like Vera, I would love to see him battle up the ranks and win the belt at 205. I have no comment on the likely hood of that happening but it is at least possible. 

The only way he will ever hold Brock's belt, however, is if he joins Brock's enterouge and Brock yell's, "Hey Vera, when you are done polishing my belt, you can hold it for a while but you better not leave any finger prints on it!"


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Cain Velasquez vs Ben Rothwell at UFC 104*

http://mma.fanhouse.com/2009/08/20/cain-velasquez-vs-ben-rothwell-booked-for-ufc-104/



> Cain Velasquez found a new opponent for UFC 104 rather quickly.
> 
> FanHouse has learned that Velasquez (6-0) has agreed to face UFC newcomer Ben Rothwell (30-6) on October 24 in Los Angeles. Velasquez was originally supposed to fight Shane Carwin at UFC 104, but as FanHouse reported earlier, Carwin will now be challenging Brock Lesnar for the heavyweight title at UFC 106 on November 21.
> 
> ...


Valasquez takes it, easily


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

delgado's comin off a loss, should be a decent scrap..


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

He must have said that a long time ago. Before he started getting beat down. He will be lucky to ever even have a title fight.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Brown/Wilks should be a good one.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Nefilim777 said:


> delgado's comin off a loss, should be a decent scrap..


They both are


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I guess anything is possible, but i just dont think that vera will be a champ. he isnt a bad fighter by any means, he just isnt at the level to be a top 5 LHW.
> 
> *And I honestly think Vera vs Lesnar would be a joke.*


would just be a vicious ground n pound victory lmao

random but, always wonder what would have happened if that lesnar/coleman fight took place.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Excellent point squire.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm glad that Delgado is getting another chance. A lot of people thought Paul Kelly would finish him in the first round when they fought, but I picked Paul to win by decision and he did. Delgado even won the first round. I don't know why some people thought that fight would be so one sided.

This one is hard to predict.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

This should be a great fight. I hope "Brown Pride" gets his ass kicked.


I wonder who Gormely will be fighting now?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

So this perhaps indicates that rothwell did okay on TUF 10......he prob K/o'd Bimbo.....


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> So this perhaps indicates that rothwell did okay on TUF 10......he prob K/o'd Bimbo.....



Unless I'm mistaken Rothwell wasn't on TUF 10.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

That looks weak, even for a UK card.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> Unless I'm mistaken Rothwell wasn't on TUF 10.


 

your right i got him mixed up with Roy Nelson......:thumbsup:


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

HW no but its not totally out of the realm of possibility that Vera can be LHW Champion. I mean 3 years ago would any one have ever thought that Forrest Griffin and Rashad Evans would one day hold the LHW title? If they can do it why not Vera?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im going with delgado on this one. I was impressed with how he held his own in his last fight. I wasnt impressed with winner at any point.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I think Ben has a shot at this. He put up a fight against Arlovski, KO'd Krystof, Has a split decision win over Roy Nelson, and has almost 30 fights of experience. 

I think putting your money on Rothwell, depending on the odds of course, wouldn't be a bad call.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Another delusional dude.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Can't wait to see if the guy with delusions of grandeur can deal with the Polish Experiment.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

hahaha thats funny, he made the same statement after he won his debut, althought arlovski and chuck were the champs back then.
I like vera though, hes a nice guy, i talked to him before he was rad.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Am I the only one who thought he beat Jardine? I mean it was a split decision and a close fight but I thought Vera took 2 of the rounds. It seems everybody forgets this fight.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

I like the Polishman alot, but Vera has that fight. But I am scared of picking Vera over 7 or 8 different LHWTS. He needs to prove himself as a dangous striker on the 29th, if he's going to be in the top 7 range.

Champion? I guess every top 20 fighter gotta have the belieft that they will one day be champ.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

i like ben rothwell and am excited to see him fighting in the ufc now. I think hes going to tko cain


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

SlowGraffiti said:


> Am I the only one who thought he beat Jardine? I mean it was a split decision and a close fight but I thought Vera took 2 of the rounds. It seems everybody forgets this fight.


Naaah... A fight that close comes down to different attributes IMO, one of them being aggression. Jardine moved forward alot more in that fight then Vera did but yes you are right, Jardine took alot more punishment then he would have if he would have employed a safer and less impressive strategy like Vera did.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Gotta root for the hometown guy, Rothwell definately has a chance.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> I wonder who Gormely will be fighting now?


Exactly what I was thinking.

This should be a good fight. Both of these fighters are borderline top ten Heavyweights, so a win for either of these guys should be able to move up the food chain with a win here.

This going to be a tough first matchup in the UFC for Rothwell, and I am split as to who I think will be taaking home the victory.

Oh well, I guess I'll just bet on the underdog.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Ben shouldn't be taken lightly. He pretty much dominated all the HWs while in the IFL, lasted a few rounds against a tip top AA(his best fight since his UFC glory days), and beat a tough as nails Roy Nelson. I think he has a very good chance of winning honestly. Cain's strength is his wrestling and control, Ben has a good base and good TDD. I think Cain is gonna have to stick and move and chop the tree with leg kicks before attemping any take down, if he is going to have a chance.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

The only thing Vera is holding is in one hand my Mcdonalds bag and in the other hand my change.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

winner by submission. 
he has a great potential.
war andre


----------



## nima24 (Jun 30, 2009)

at last somethings been announced, not to impressed with the card so far to be honest, lets hope for good main events


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*UFC looking to hold 5 events in the UK in 2010*

Interesting article here. It's quite long, so feel free to check it out.

This is the comment that is of most interest to me

_UK UFC President, Marshall Zelazni_



> “We still feel that there is work to be done,” said Zelaznik. “Next year we plan to be more aggressive in our promotion; we are looking to put on three to five shows in the U.K. Any arena that can hold in the region of 9,000 throughout the country, we are looking to fill.”


Full article here



> Compact within the confines of a well-made suit, Ian “The Machine” Freeman appeals for calm from an unresponsive audience.
> 
> The deep, authoritative tone of the former UFC heavyweight contender asserts that the fight will not continue, until respect is shown and seats are taken.
> 
> ...


http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/the-plight-and-prosperity-of-british-mma-19207


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, and Bisping will be in each main event fighting cans


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Jamal said:


> Yeah, and Bisping will be in each main event fighting cans


Yea cause Bisping fought a can in his last fight uh?


----------



## bileye (Feb 7, 2008)

Simmi said:


> For the first time I'm actually considering not going to this.


As it looks, I'm gonna have to agree with this. Dont want to be the pessimist, but if something special isn't announced it'll be 105 on the tv for me!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

That is shaping up to be an awful, awful card. Not even as good a card as the TUF9 Finale. I can't see there being a fight as good as Sanchez-Guida on this card.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Bisping, Wilks and Pearson are going to be busy next year then.


----------



## Clint Beefman (Jun 23, 2009)

How soon before events do tickets usually go on sale?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Come on lads.

This is an article about moving into the UK main stage. To do that they will have to put on serious events over here.

Especially if they want to move towards 5 a year.

Let's stop being negative about trashing this thing and saying Bisping will be fighting cans 5 times on the trot then!

I'm fed up with all the negativity thrown towards events in the UK. Why will the UFC want to put big events on over here if we just bitch and moan.

I rarely see any constructive points put across anymore, are we really this bad?


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

hvendlor said:


> Yea cause Bisping fought a can in his last fight uh?


Not by any means, every fight before that was though, him against anyone worth their weight = last fights outcome

But yeah, all the Brits will be pretty busy next year

LjStronge, i agree with you bro, but the bad taste of Bisping's TUF antics are still in peoples mouths.

Its got nothing to with England its just Bisping, for instance Dan Hardy is awesome and ill watch him fight anyday, in no way

shape or form was my comment directed to England as a whole. If anything the Brits proved what they are made of in this years TUF


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm only moaning because of the crap cards we've had in the past. Bisping-Leben headlining, a pretty average Sanchez-Stevenson headline and card and Bisping-someone else headlining 105. The UFC need to realise that us UK fans like the american fighters as much as the US fans, and we don't need to be fed a full-on UK card for it to be popular here.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Updated original post with Bisping/Kane

Please announce a strong main event, please!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I can see Anderson Silva v Dan Henderson being added to the card. Well i ******* hope so.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

hixxy said:


> I can see Anderson Silva v Dan Henderson being added to the card.


I could see that happening you know, we were promised a championship bout after all. 

Please let it be true!


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> I could see that happening you know, we were promised a championship bout after all.
> 
> Please let it be true!


Sounds like Silva's camp don't want a title defense until Maia, Marquardt and Henderson have ironed out a clear nu,mber 1 contender. But that would make my life complete raise01:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

From fighters only magazine:

http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=2958&offset=0



> Korean standout Dong Hyun Kim is in discussions to face Dan ‘The Outlaw’ Hardy at UFC 105, Fighters Only has learned.
> 
> A source in Seoul tells us that the South Korean welterweight was offered the fight this week and has provisionally accepted.
> 
> ...


Looks like Hardy might indeed on the card. Nice.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Another rumour has just popped up:

From http://insidefights.com/



> A source within the UFC has confirmed to Inside Fights that BJ Penn will likely defend his lightweight title against Diego Sanchez in the main event of UFC 105.
> 
> Penn has claimed that he would never fight in the United Kingdom again after earning what he thought was an unacceptable purse for his fight against Joe Stevenson. The internal belief is that the free television show will likely pull in millions of viewers, and that kind of viewer base can help turn Penn and Sanchez into even bigger stars, which will translate into bigger pay per view buyrates for both fighters down the road.


Now that would be cool.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> Updated original post with Bisping/Kane
> 
> Please announce a strong main event, please!


BJ vs. Diego would be a strong main event.


----------



## adrian. (Aug 21, 2009)

bisping-cote makes the most sense


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

adrian. said:


> bisping-cote makes the most sense


Cote is out for the year and the UFC would never make that fight unless they want Bisping's stock to drop to the bottom. That is 2 brutal KOs in a row.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

So for the main card we have

Bisping - Kang
Hardy - Hyun-Kim
Wilks - Brown
Pearson - Riley

Defiately needs a nice headlier, Silva-Henderson would be good. Maybe even BJ - Sanchez, BJ said he wats to have another fight soon.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

mattandbenny said:


> So for the main card we have
> 
> Bisping - Kang
> Hardy - Hyun-Kim
> ...


^ Fight Card of the year if Penn-Sanchez & Silva-Henderson are on it.


----------



## adrian. (Aug 21, 2009)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> Cote is out for the year and the UFC would never make that fight unless they want Bisping's stock to drop to the bottom. That is 2 brutal KOs in a row.


so what your trying to say is there giving bisping an easy fight?. haha yeah right do you who denis kang is. he might not be the denis kang from pride anymore but i wouldnt be surprised if his hand is raised at the end.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Simmi said:


> For the first time I'm actually considering not going to this.


Looks like I may have to reverse my negative stance on the event with the addition of a title fight.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

What a disappointing looking card at the moment.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah this card looks horrible so far... Although I'm interested in the Bisping Vs Kang fight.. And I'll be first to say it... Kang by KO or submission... Bisping was punked by Henderson pretty bad man...But especially after a flash KO like that no fighter will be the same anymore...he's gonna be a scared gun shy running duck looking to only score points for a squeezed out decision victory...So I won't be expecting fire in this fight...as to Kang as also been pretty gun shy too & inconsistent compared to the old Kang of pride that was more hungry & daring in scrapping a real fight... I guess I'm just looking forward to it because it's a pretty good match up & being that Kang is comming of a win he's gotta be the more confident one in chasing down Bisping for another KO...


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

DropKicker said:


> Yeah this card looks horrible so far... Although I'm interested in the Bisping Vs Kang fight.. And I'll be first to say it... Kang by KO or submission... Bisping was punked by Henderson pretty bad man...But especially after a flash KO like that no fighter will be the same anymore...he's gonna be a scared gun shy running duck looking to only score points for a squeezed out decision victory...So I won't be expecting fire in this fight...as to Kang as also been pretty gun shy too & inconsistent compared to the old Kang of pride that was more hungry & daring in scrapping a real fight... I guess I'm just looking forward to it because it's a pretty good match up & being that Kang is comming of a win he's gotta be the more confident one in chasing down Bisping for another KO...


Who is Lachida? (Your sig)

How is a card that has BJ vs. Diego, Hardy vs. Kim, Bisping vs. Kang horrible btw?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*ESPN answer questions on coverage for UFC 102*

Okay, so all the brits pretty much had a good old winge about ESPN's coverage of UFC 101

There were many opinions about the coverage, but I think we can agree that our main complaint was the ad breaks during the rounds.

Well, thankfully, we won't have to put up with that anymore, ESPN have taking that on board and won't be doing that in future.

Here is a Q&A between ESPN and Gareth A Davies from the Daily Telegraph.



> I am told the coverage of UFC 102 this weekend, from Portland Oregon, has taken on board the views of MMA fans in the UK. ESPN, first time broadcasters of the Ultimate Fighting Championship at the UFC 101 event two weeks ago, were criticised by British fans. Your complaints were put to them, and the overriding message is that they have been taken on board for the showdown between Randy Couture and Antonio Noguiera.
> 
> Answers to your many questions have come through from control centre at ESPN tonight. Qns followed by my answers in bold at bottom.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/sport/garethadavies/100001371/ufc-102-your-questioned-answered-by-espn/


----------



## crunk32uk (Jul 31, 2009)

Notice how Gareth A Davies asks about Ultimate Talk the show he was on what a wanker. Lets hope they do get rid of the ads in between rounds.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah he is desperate for them to bring in a show like that so he can be on TV again.

Fair play to him for finding some answers. About 80% of what he asked was actually pointless but at least we have the reassurance about mid-fight ads.

As for watching fighters warming up, 'here's what's coming up in the UFC' and all the other bits - these are unfortunately where the ads have to be placed. It is unrealistic to ask we dont miss a single second of the three hour PPV broadcast. I don't really get why he is asking this. They aren't going to invest in banner ads especially. And they certainly aren't going to air Strikeforce.

I could have told him all that for free.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah some pointless questions there but I'm glad they will not being have the ads in between rounds.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

These are some unsatisfying answers.

Seems more like a computer answered the questions.

Aw well, I still think ESPN UK will suck for the forseeable future but at least they'll ditch the ads between rounds.

Also, I respect Gareth. He basically asked the questions people put to him, one of which was about a talk show. Without him, who else would have got ESPN to drop the ads?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I think ESPN would of dropped the ads themselves regardless if Gareth got hold of them or not.

A shed load of people sent a complaint in, myself and a lot of people on this forum included.

I don't really think that the UFC is that much of a big deal to ESPN, their baby is the football but they will hold off on the ads as so not piss us all off I'm sure.

Shame about the Talk Show, but they are showing UFC Unleased, not had a chance to catch it yet but it is advertised.

TUF is also advertised as well, but it's down as

"UFC ? The Ultimate Fighter" and that is set to air this week, which doesn't really make sense as TUF 10 doesn't start until September, am I correct?

Maybe they are just filling the gap for some other related UFC Programming?

Also, they ARE showing the Countdown at 2am now, an hour before 102, they didn't do that for 101, we had to catch it on the Friday evening, now they are doing both.

I prefer it an hour before because I like to catch the countdown right before the event, to wind myself up a little bit!


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm glad he used the opportunity to ask about boxing, I was shocked that ESPN went through such trouble to acquire all the soccer leagues sentanta once had and then some..But chose not to pursue any boxing what so ever..I was amazed that neither sky sports or espn carried the lacy vs roy jones fight which was certainly not ppv worthy 

just pathetic


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

So basically ESPNs coverage is weak. I know they're cutting the ads, but judging by those questions its not good enough.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> So basically ESPNs coverage is weak. I know they're cutting the ads, but judging by those questions its not good enough.


They have been in existence for just over 20 days. They look to have addressed the one complaint we had at the first time of asking.

What exactly do you expect them to do?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Simmi said:


> They have been in existence for just over 20 days. They look to have addressed the one complaint we had at the first time of asking.
> 
> What exactly do you expect them to do?


This!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Simmi said:


> They have been in existence for just over 20 days. They look to have addressed the one complaint we had at the first time of asking.
> 
> What exactly do you expect them to do?


Hahaha! Exactly. I'm very happy that adverts won't rule the live events from now on, and extremely please they answered the fans complaints so quickly. Setanta would never of done that.

Some people just cannot be pleased. It's pathetic.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

This is good news, I can't believe they sorted it this quickly. Fair play to ESPN. I bet something even worse will arise at 102 and give us something new to complain about though.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Good news, im glad they are cutting the mid fight ads.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> Shame about the Talk Show, but they are showing UFC Unleased, not had a chance to catch it yet but it is advertised.


Unleashed has been decent, they only show 1 episode a week though unfortunately, unlike Setanta that used to show a series of different ones each week. UFC All Access has been on as well, already seen Anderson Silva and Sean Sherk's All Access programmes.



LjStronge said:


> "UFC ? The Ultimate Fighter" and that is set to air this week, which doesn't really make sense as TUF 10 doesn't start until September, am I correct?
> 
> Maybe they are just filling the gap for some other related UFC Programming?


I was excited to see TUF on, and although I knew it wouldn't be TUF10, I was hoping it'd be one of the older series, but it's in fact just a replay of TUF9: United States vs United Kingdom. I've watched both episodes shown actually, mainly just so I could see the prat that Jordan's banging, Alex Reid, get beaten by Mr T look-a-like and pretty awful fighter, Dean Amasinger. :thumb02:


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

I think Gareth's taken them not having Ultimate Talk very badly... poor bloke is crushed! I do sort of miss it though. I admit there were moments when it made me cringe but it'd be nice to have a UK orientated show back.

Excellent news about the ads though :thumb02: I think it's good of them to have sorted that so quickly, so kudos to them.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Simmi said:


> They have been in existence for just over 20 days. They look to have addressed the one complaint we had at the first time of asking.
> 
> What exactly do you expect them to do?


I can't believe you neg repped me for complaining about ESPN. I don't care how long they're set up, if you know the ins and outs of broadcasting you'll know that it doesn't matter how long or little your set up, advertising is controlled from the live mix, so they DONT have to throw ads in our faces every two minutes. And anyway, the slightest bit of research, ie watching the setanta coverage of previous fights, would inform them of the correct format. Sorry if you have some personal love for ESPN but they didn't even do the basics properly.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

*Medical Suspensions from UFC 105*

I know it's pretty standard practice for fighters to recieve medical suspensions after they fight, but I wasn't aware of how many injury's there actually were at 105.



> Randy Couture: Suspended 30 days with no contact during training for 21 days
> 
> Brandon Vera: Suspended 30 days with no contact for 21 days
> 
> ...


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

> Paul Kelly: *Suspended 180 days due to a facial fracture and abdominal contusion* and must receive doctor's clearance; even if cleared, minimum suspension of 60 days with no contact for 45 days


So no broken rib? Good for him.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*UFC 75 - Setanta - adverts - NO SPOILERS*

restoring thread


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

adminmma said:


> restoring thread


Can I ask why? This is really odd, this is the 3rd thread I've seen you do this to. I would think your account got hacked.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

The only thing that all the "restored" threads have in common is LjStronge posted in all of them :confused02:.

Where's Batman?


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Instead of making a new thread for older ufc discussion, I will merge the threads in here.


----------

